# Mesa JP-2C John Petrucci Signature Amp (MKIIC+ Reissue)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2016)

It's happening. The Mark IIC+ returns. 

MESA Boogie JP-2C John Petrucci Signature Model | MESA/Boogie®


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 16, 2016)

Beat me by one minute. 

Dude. Look at all that EQ. 

ALSO MIDI!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> Beat me by one minute.
> 
> Dude. Look at all that EQ.
> 
> ALSO MIDI!!!



I am blessed with the posting speed of John Petrucci. 

And this thing is going to be a monster if it sounds exactly like a MkIIC+. The sound of a MkIIC+, with all the features it has? It's a huge winner in my book.

Sucks it'll probably be around $3000.


----------



## Blitzie (Jan 16, 2016)

More knobs and switches than a stealth bomber.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 16, 2016)

It's like a IIC+ on steroids! Dual 5 band EQs sounds pretty awesome. Has Mesa ever done a signature amp?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 16, 2016)

Holy fvck 

Color me interested!


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh my lord that is amazing! Gotta wonder why they went with the MKIIC+ clean and not the Mark I / Lonestar clean that is in the Mark V (or perhaps it is and they are just calling it the IIC+ clean for some reason).

Probably will be out of my price range but damn I'l love to have one!


----------



## DragonGuitar (Jan 16, 2016)

That looks amazing! Haha and I just bought an amp yesterday (but it probably doesn't matter because this will most likely be at least $2k... and another 1,000 for a good cab). This will be on my list of things to eventually buy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Has Mesa ever done a signature amp?



To my knowledge, nope.

I'm honestly surprised to see Trucci getting a sig amp before Hetfield. Then again, Trucci has ALWAYS used Mesa, while Hetfield relies on a combination of different amps.


----------



## Elric (Jan 16, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And this thing is going to be a monster if it sounds exactly like a MkIIC+. The sound of a MkIIC+, with all the features it has? It's a huge winner in my book.



I thought damn near every mk series amp since the IIc and also the triaxis has had a "mkiic+" channel what makes this thing especially likely to be more accurate than any other? 

To be fair it looks like an incredible amp, though.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 16, 2016)

JD27 said:


> It's like a IIC+ on steroids! Dual 5 band EQs sounds pretty awesome. Has Mesa ever done a signature amp?



Actually yes, they have. The King Snake was a Carlos Santana sig more or less, based very heavily on his original Mark.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2016)

Pretty sure those are just trying to emulate it while this will most likely have the same exact circuitry as the Mk2c+.


----------



## TedEH (Jan 16, 2016)

I does kinda seem like they're trying to squeeze all they can out of the Mark series after the success of the V:25. Don't get me wrong, I like my Mark amps, and some of the new features (like the dual EQs), but I feel like people are going to get tired of the bajillions of ways you can supposedly sound like a 2c+. Something completely new would be nice.


----------



## Pav (Jan 16, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I am blessed with the posting speed of John Petrucci.
> 
> And this thing is going to be a monster if it sounds exactly like a MkIIC+. The sound of a MkIIC+, with all the features it has? It's a huge winner in my book.
> 
> Sucks it'll probably be around $3000.



I was actually expecting more like $4000.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 16, 2016)

TedEH said:


> I does kinda seem like they're trying to squeeze all they can out of the Mark series after the success of the V:25. Don't get me wrong, I like my Mark amps, and some of the new features (like the dual EQs), but I feel like people are going to get tired of the bajillions of ways you can supposedly sound like a 2c+. Something completely new would be nice.



I think the difference between the other marks and this is that not many people really wanted the V:25; no one wanted the V:35. Mesa has also been putting out a few different offerings the past few years too, the express series is maybe 6-7 years old, the Atlantics have been out for about 4-5, they just put out the new bass strategy line. The Mark and recs are their cash cows though and it would be foolish for them to not try to revamp little things over time to keep people interested in buying new amps from dealers rather than pick up used amps if nothing had changed from the new offerings.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 16, 2016)

$2499 on humbucker music


----------



## TedEH (Jan 16, 2016)

rokket2005 said:


> not many people really wanted the V:25



I was under the impression that the V:25 was a hit and sold quite a bit. The stores nearby sold out of them immediately and couldn't keep them in store for quite a while. I got one of the first ones to get shipped to Canada (as far as I know).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah the 25 was popular as all hell. I felt the 35 was pointless though.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jan 16, 2016)

beavis2306 said:


> His beard looks fake




I thought the same thing, almost looks stuck on


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 16, 2016)

Great news and great features in this amp!!!!

Don't forget the backside...


----------



## Yianni54 (Jan 16, 2016)

rokket2005 said:


> I think the difference between the other marks and this is that not many people really wanted the V:25; no one wanted the V:35. Mesa has also been putting out a few different offerings the past few years too, the express series is maybe 6-7 years old, the Atlantics have been out for about 4-5, they just put out the new bass strategy line. The Mark and recs are their cash cows though and it would be foolish for them to not try to revamp little things over time to keep people interested in buying new amps from dealers rather than pick up used amps if nothing had changed from the new offerings.


The MKV25 was extremely popular. The 35 was pointless! At this price point though it opens up a lot more options for that price range. Why wouldn't someone just get a MKV? Is dual eq's and midi worth the extra? Maybe!


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 16, 2016)

Holy ...., IIC+ reissue only better.


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2016)

Right when I thought NAMM was going to be boring! I'm so psyched -- between all the Mark models I didn't know exactly what to get, with all the features I wanted spread out over the whole lineup. This is a done deal - just have to figure out which aesthetics to go with.

And the gunmetal parts on the limited are pretty cool - curious to know if that will be an orderable option.


----------



## Zado (Jan 16, 2016)

Me hates Mesa amps, but I can't wait to try this one!

2.5k
http://mesahollywood.com/products/mesa-boogie-jp-2c-head-standard-dress


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 16, 2016)

Never in my life have I wanted an amp more than I want one of these.


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 16, 2016)

It even comes with an inbuilt Mesa cabclone, just in case you wanted your 3000$ amp to sound like .... 

About the sig thing: I think there are more Dream Theater / JP fans that also happen to play guitar AND can afford a 3000$ amp than there are guitarist which are metallica fans who can afford a 3000$ amp.

I guess it is the same with say Jackson guitars, who make many sig models for Misha Mansor, but don't make sig models for the Gojira guys even though Gojira is arguably a much bigger band outside of musician circles.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 16, 2016)

^ That is how it works.


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> About the sig thing: I think there are more Dream Theater / JP fans that also happen to play guitar AND can afford a 3000$ amp than there are guitarist which are metallica fans who can afford a 3000$ amp.



Pfft... Breaking news from random internet post: Dream Theater fans have more disposable income than Metallica fans. Statistics to follow.


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 16, 2016)

^ Wat?


----------



## Genome (Jan 16, 2016)

Looks like a Mark V on steroids. Very interested to hear some clips! I doubt I'll be parting with my V for one of them though. 

Are Channel 2 and 3 the same?


----------



## psycle_1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Genome said:


> Looks like a Mark V on steroids. Very interested to hear some clips! I doubt I'll be parting with my V for one of them though.
> 
> Are Channel 2 and 3 the same?



Yes, channel 2 and 3 are the same. One of the grumblings of many a Mark V owner, that they wish channel 2 and 3 were identical (including myself). And with MIDI capabilities it will integrate easily into my Axe FX II rig. I must have one.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 16, 2016)

I love my Mark V, but I'd be lying if I would say I'm not interested in one of these.


----------



## psycle_1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Limited edition is up for preorder here:
https://reverb.com/item/1570778-mesa-boogie-jp-2c-limited-edition-john-petrucci-head-pre-order

$3500. A bit too rich for me, but it is gorgeous IMO.


----------



## Shask (Jan 16, 2016)

Looks pretty cool. Like a Mark V with 2 lead channels and no crunch channel instead.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2016)

rokket2005 said:


> I think the difference between the other marks and this is that not many people really wanted the V:25; no one wanted the V:35. Mesa has also been putting out a few different offerings the past few years too, the express series is maybe 6-7 years old, the Atlantics have been out for about 4-5, they just put out the new bass strategy line. The Mark and recs are their cash cows though and it would be foolish for them to not try to revamp little things over time to keep people interested in buying new amps from dealers rather than pick up used amps if nothing had changed from the new offerings.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah the 25 was popular as all hell. I felt the 35 was pointless though.



Actually I saw quite a few guys that were happy when the V:35 came out because they REALLY wanted the solo boost and combo form factor for use in a live situation.



psycle_1 said:


> Limited edition is up for preorder here:
> https://reverb.com/item/1570778-mesa-boogie-jp-2c-limited-edition-john-petrucci-head-pre-order
> 
> $3500. A bit too rich for me, but it is gorgeous IMO.



Yeah the extra glitter on the limited version isn't worth the $1k to me either. I'll wait for the production version and have somebody make me a maple panel in a color I pick


----------



## Genome (Jan 16, 2016)

psycle_1 said:


> Limited edition is up for preorder here:
> https://reverb.com/item/1570778-mesa-boogie-jp-2c-limited-edition-john-petrucci-head-pre-order
> 
> $3500. A bit too rich for me, but it is gorgeous IMO.



That's £2500 before the UK gets the usual Boogie mark-up! I dread to think how much it'll cost here


----------



## Decipher (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow..... Never thought it would happen but it did. Looks fantastic! And it's got MIDI!! I would love to try one of these out....


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 16, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's happening. The Mark IIC+ returns.



To quote my wife... "They never come back the same .... "


----------



## lemeker (Jan 16, 2016)

I like the idea of the amp. The dual eq is intriguing. I would love to sit down with one and run it through its paces. I doubt i'll ever get one, im too big of a fan of the recto's.

It, however, has been long overdue for Petrucci to have an official sig amp. He's always been a huge mesa guy.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 16, 2016)

Saw this posted on FB earlier today and I was like 

I was interested in the V:25, then I hear about the V:35 and now THIS .....


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 16, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> Saw this posted on FB earlier today and I was like
> 
> I was interested in the V:25, thne I hear about the V:35 and now THIS .....




I wonder if a 25 watt version of this one is in the plans. You gotta think that it would sell like crazy.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 16, 2016)

Amp looks ridiculously awesome and congrats to JP!


----------



## ramses (Jan 16, 2016)

[Waiting for tasty youtube demos]


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 16, 2016)

I love my V:25, I haven't explore the IIC+ mode much yet but if it sounds similar to the real deal then why not just buy the V:25 just for cost effectiveness


----------



## jerm (Jan 16, 2016)

Sooooooo sick.

Kemper profiles please. Thanks


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2016)

ramses said:


> [Waiting for tasty youtube demos]



Apparently a magazine leaked it early so Mesa pushed up the release, thus the lack of their usual boatload of demo videos. At least that was what I read


----------



## protest (Jan 16, 2016)

Chaneel 2 and channel 3 at the same?

Channel 2 and channel 3 are the same!?!?

Channel 2 and channel 3 are the same!!!!! 


I want to know what shred mode is. Sounds lame but could be awesome.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jan 16, 2016)

WOW.
Like, WOW.
That is Astonishing. (If I get kicked out of the forum, I'll know why )

No, really, it's really beautiful.
The Mother of Pearl and the Flame Maple are really classy.
They always did great demos of their amps (With Timmons, JP with his rig, with the MK:V 25..) so let's just wait for it.

I'm curious about this "SHRED" Mode. 
The IIC+ has the Pull Gain and Pull Bright to add (more) gain so that's going to be 100% a different thing (maybe adds a different character to the gain(?))


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2016)

protest said:


> I want to know what shred mode is. Sounds lame but could be awesome.



I'm guessing just a mode where it's set to sound better with leads. Probably a more smoother and compressed tone? That, or it could just be the MkIIC+ tone with more gain, which is ....ing insane. 

Also, I like how they went for the smallbox shell. It would have been even better if they went with witchhat knobs and pinstriping to go for the fullblown IIC+ aesthetic.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jan 16, 2016)

Just look at it.
With the Black and the red Velvet, it could totally pass as
The Count Dracula of the Amps!


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 16, 2016)

I need to hear clips of this thing pronto!


----------



## protest (Jan 16, 2016)

I just like that the pull pots are back. I don't what it is about them, but it just feels more right for a Mark amp. I'm really hoping this does not sound like the IIC+ mode on the V. I think that mode sounds fine, but I want something different.


----------



## Kwirk (Jan 16, 2016)

I'll take 10.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 16, 2016)

So much want...


----------



## Genome (Jan 16, 2016)

psycle_1 said:


> Yes, channel 2 and 3 are the same. One of the grumblings of many a Mark V owner, that they wish channel 2 and 3 were identical (including myself). And with MIDI capabilities it will integrate easily into my Axe FX II rig. I must have one.



Personally, if I am spending that much money on an amp I'd like as much versatility as possible, so I was never bothered about that... in fact Crunch mode easily gets into IIC+ territory if you dial it in the same and add a little gain. 

The MIDI and Internal Load with defeated cab-sim are _great_ additions, I would buy it in a heartbeat if it had a little more versatility between the channels and maybe more wattage selections. I understand it's a IIC+ reissue though and not a Mark VI!


----------



## protest (Jan 16, 2016)

Genome said:


> Personally, if I am spending that much money on an amp I'd like as much versatility as possible, so I was never bothered about that... in fact Crunch mode easily gets into IIC+ territory if you dial it in the same and add a little gain.
> 
> The MIDI and Internal Load with defeated cab-sim are _great_ additions, I would buy it in a heartbeat if it had a little more versatility between the channels and maybe more wattage selections. I understand it's a IIC+ reissue though and not a Mark VI!



I wouldn't write off the versatility yet. Two graphic EQs, two modes that might sound really different, and the gain and presence pull pots could make it really versatile.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 16, 2016)

protest said:


> I wouldn't write off the versatility yet. Two graphic EQs, two modes that might sound really different, and the gain and presence pull pots could make it really versatile.



Exactly, we're talking about Petrucci here. He's gonna probably start using these on tours/recordings moving forward and has always went with amps that were extremely versatile. I don't think the two gain channels being the same means it won't be versatile. I think the way Petrucci has this setup, it's for the max amount of versatility with the least amount of circuitry to affect or hurt the tone.


----------



## Genome (Jan 16, 2016)

Of course. My gut instinct was that I wouldn't trade a V for one, that's all. But then, I love the Mark I and IV modes, the low wattage modes, and get all the IIC+ I need out of it. I would absolutely love for them to reissue the Mark V with MIDI, built in load and two EQ's.  

I remember when Petrucci took three Mark V's out on the road so he could use all 9 modes live.  I expect he will be taking this out on tour next month. I'll be at the first show in London so I'll report if I can hear some IIC+ goodness.  He's been on a Triaxis kick lately and felt his rhythm tone lacked a bit of bite the last time I saw them.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 16, 2016)

Very nice amp with some great features! Looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## protest (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone see the size of the transformer? Looks like it takes up half the chassis lol


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Jan 16, 2016)

This looks very cool, and i'm super stoked that Petrucci finally got a sig amp, but I don't think i'd trade my MV for one. The 2 identical channels with separate GEQ's is cool, but the only way i'd ever set that up is a rhythm channel and a lead channel. All I really require different for a lead channel is a touch more volume so the Solo boost does just fine. Also, I really love channel 2 on the MV. Edge mode, when set properly, is a magnificent slightly dirty clean channel. Crunch mode is better than the lead channel on most amps, and M1 is just an amazing super creamy lead tone. Not to mention that Extreme mode is my favorite tone in the amp. The MIDI option is the only other thing i'd really like. I wish Mesa and Petrucci the absolute best with this amp, but in my opinion they released the perfect amp 7 years ago.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm not interested in it personally, but good for him. The dude has played nothing but Mesa for forever and I'm sure he has sold a .... ton of amps for them.


----------



## katsumura78 (Jan 16, 2016)

Honestly can't wait for this to cone out. It'll be the first gear purchase of 2016 for me I think. Used to own a Mark IVB and always wanted a IIC+ so this amp looks like an answered prayer lol.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes yes yes!


----------



## Genome (Jan 17, 2016)

Ooh, I didn't spot the rackmount version! Another tick in the plus box.


----------



## onefingersweep (Jan 17, 2016)

So Mesa Boogie is finally making signature stuff. It makes total sense that it's John Petrucci though.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice, not that it would suit my needs as its way too overpowered and way too overkill for me. Im still looking at a Mark V 25w but want to A/B a 35w with it and the RectoVerb 25w, and add in the PRS Archon 25 to that list.

Next amp that would make sense in the Mesa signature sense is the Mark Tremonti 150W Triple Recto. I don't see a Metallica model as those guys change their gear like i change my underwear, daily. In metal id see Lamb Of God getting a signature first.

I could see a Mesa signature line take off, but it depends on who is in it. Personally, I'm a believer that signature lines should be kept small with no more than 7-10 guys in the signature club. I feel some brands dish out signatures like water.


----------



## Shask (Jan 17, 2016)

I doubt there would be that many sig amps. Mesa is not really a huge company, and dont have the manufacturing capability to have a hundred different products.


----------



## narad (Jan 17, 2016)

It also doesn't make that much sense - there is this whole mythos around JP's IIC+ tone, and discussion around how each successive amp fails to get it. If you want Tremonti tone you just get a triple recto - no need for a sig amp.


----------



## jc986 (Jan 17, 2016)

I can't see Tremonti getting a Mesa signature amp given that he has always had other brands as part of his rig. Fender Twin for cleans, and he's pretty much always blended the Triple Rectifier with a Bogner Uberschall. He has also been promoting the PRS Archon and there is talk of a signature PRS for him. 

I would be surprised if we start seeing a bunch of signatures all of a sudden. A Mark IIC+ was something that Mesa didn't currently have in their lineup that many have been asking for so it makes sense to release it, and adding JP's name to it probably helps with marketing / sales. That said, I still think they would sell more if they had reissued the original Mark IIC+. You know the "tone purists" will see any amount of added feature and claim that it is diluting the "true" Mark IIC+ tone.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 17, 2016)

narad said:


> It also doesn't make that much sense - there is this whole mythos around JP's IIC+ tone, and discussion around how each successive amp fails to get it. If you want Tremonti tone you just get a triple recto - no need for a sig amp.



Agreed. 

As far as the IIC+ tone goes. I am pretty confident this will be as close as it gets to the amp that he actually used/uses. The fact that they added more bells and whistles to this one and modernized it makes it even more appealing to me than a real IIC+


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 17, 2016)

jc986 said:


> I can't see Tremonti getting a Mesa signature amp given that he has always had other brands as part of his rig. Fender Twin for cleans, and he's pretty much always blended the Triple Rectifier with a Bogner Uberschall. He has also been promoting the PRS Archon and there is talk of a signature PRS for him.
> 
> I would be surprised if we start seeing a bunch of signatures all of a sudden. A Mark IIC+ was something that Mesa didn't currently have in their lineup that many have been asking for so it makes sense to release it, and adding JP's name to it probably helps with marketing / sales. That said, I still think they would sell more if they had reissued the original Mark IIC+. You know the "tone purists" will see any amount of added feature and claim that it is diluting the "true" Mark IIC+ tone.



Yeah, I think there has been a lot of talk about a PRS Tremonti amp and there isn't anything unique or rare with his rectifier.

As far as reissuing the IIC+ I don't disagree that the purist might prefer it...but on the other hand I could see them saying it is not the same because certain components are no longer available so it is not identical. This happens all the time with reissue amps, pedals, and guitars. Purists will be purists. Might as well give Petrucci free reign to tweak it since he had a lot to do with its popularity/lore to begin with.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 17, 2016)

SSO right now:






Seriously, though, this amp looks freaking killer! And it looks like you can turn off the EQ on the cab clone, so you can just use IRs while tracking instead?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2016)

I actually do think a James Hetfield signature TriAxis makes a lot of sense over a Tremonti Triple Recto. 

According to him, his techs, and Mesa Boogie, he uses a heavily modified TriAxis. I'd imagine a lot of Boogie/Metallica fans would like to get a hold of a Hetfield sig TriAxis that has those mods.


----------



## Shask (Jan 17, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually do think a James Hetfield signature TriAxis makes a lot of sense over a Tremonti Triple Recto.
> 
> According to him, his techs, and Mesa Boogie, he uses a heavily modified TriAxis. I'd imagine a lot of Boogie/Metallica fans would like to get a hold of a Hetfield sig TriAxis that has those mods.



I thought I heard James's Triaxis was mostly stock, but just had some custom EQ settings for the Dynamic Voice setting since it is just like preset EQ settings in place the the normal 5-band EQ.

I have always heard he used a parametric EQ after it though, so it would be cool to have one with those extra EQ tweaks built in.

I also agree that the next person/people would be Metallica.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 17, 2016)

I haven't seen this posted so far in the thread but look at this friggin transformer. It's massive! 

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0758/4003/products/JP2C-Head-back_2048x2048.jpg?v=1452917517


----------



## narad (Jan 17, 2016)

Can't tell if it's huge or if the smaller box is distorting my perception.


----------



## Genome (Jan 17, 2016)

In before people start complaining that it "doesn't sound like a real IIC+"


----------



## Shask (Jan 17, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> I haven't seen this posted so far in the thread but look at this friggin transformer. It's massive!
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0758/4003/products/JP2C-Head-back_2048x2048.jpg?v=1452917517



That looks like the transformer they used to put on the coliseum models.

I bet this thing will have some massive depth to it!


----------



## redstone (Jan 17, 2016)

Maybe JP gave MB an ultimatum : _at least two 5 band EQs or I'll only play an axe-fx _


----------



## Genome (Jan 17, 2016)

Only one EQ actually does anything, the other one controls the temperature of the sun.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jan 17, 2016)

Wait, this can't be a JP Sig. Amp.
It doesn't have the KILLZONE MODE!


----------



## Genome (Jan 17, 2016)

The 80hz slider controls the temperature of the sun
The 240hz slider controls the rate of the Earth's revolution
The 750hz slider controls how many people survive his show that night (which is why he always scoops it out)
The 2200khz slider controls the mortality rate of the world's most deadly diseases
The 6600khz slider controls Donald Trump's approval rating


----------



## Genome (Jan 17, 2016)

According to Rich Chycki's Instagram page, the entire new Dream Theater album was recorded with one JP2C.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2016)

It isn't worth it unless it can sound like chocolate cake.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 17, 2016)

Genome said:


> According to Rich Chycki's Instagram page, the entire new Dream Theater album was recorded with one JP2C.



Well that certainly shows quite a bit of versatility. The upcoming album is 34 songs and I'd have to assume there's quite a bit of variation mixed into that many songs. This needs to stop getting me so hyped, my wallet can only take so much.


----------



## redstone (Jan 18, 2016)

Genome said:


> According to Rich Chycki's Instagram page, the entire new Dream Theater album was recorded with one JP2C.



Not like we could hear the difference anyways.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 18, 2016)

No way. Slave output, 4 speaker outputs, and a cabclone? with seperate reverbs, 2 5 bands, and midi control? Hoax. Calling it.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 18, 2016)

I wonder how there are 5 modes per channel as stated in the sweetwater listing. Perhaps modes isn't meant in the same context as what's in each channel of the mark v?


----------



## protest (Jan 18, 2016)

Rock4ever said:


> I wonder how there are 5 modes per channel as stated in the sweetwater listing. Perhaps modes isn't meant in the same context as what's in each channel of the mark v?



There's 5 modes in the amp if you consider the clean channel a mode, and if you count the cloned modes. You can switch from IIC+ mode to Shred mode on Channels 2 and 3. So 1 mode on the clean, 2 on ch. 2 and 2 on ch. 3.

Has anyone seen the FS? I know there was someone saying it was 6 button: 3 channels, 2 EQ, 1 Reverb. But if you look at the amp the fx loop and shred mode both look switchable, which I believe would make this the first Mesa with a mode that can be activated via footswitch.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2016)

*A lot of people seem to be confusing this with off-topic, lets actually keep it to actual gear discussion please*


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2016)

protest said:


> There's 5 modes in the amp if you consider the clean channel a mode, and if you count the cloned modes. You can switch from IIC+ mode to Shred mode on Channels 2 and 3. So 1 mode on the clean, 2 on ch. 2 and 2 on ch. 3.
> 
> Has anyone seen the FS? I know there was someone saying it was 6 button: 3 channels, 2 EQ, 1 Reverb. But if you look at the amp the fx loop and shred mode both look switchable, which I believe would make this the first Mesa with a mode that can be activated via footswitch.



"someone" was the Mesa site:

New 3x3, 6 Button Footswitch (Bottom Row: Channel 1, Channel 2, Channel 3 &#8211; Top Row: Reverb, EQ 1 & EQ 2)

it does say the "shred" is midi switchable though.. sounds like if you want maximum flexibility you'll want a midi controller:

MIDI Switchable/Programmable via Control Change and Program Change messages (MIDI IN, MIDI Thru/Out, MIDI Channel & Store Switches) &#8211; Controls Channels 1, 2, 3, EQ 1, EQ 2, Shred, Reverb & FX Loop


----------



## protest (Jan 18, 2016)

technomancer said:


> "someone" was the Mesa site:
> 
> New 3x3, 6 Button Footswitch (Bottom Row: Channel 1, Channel 2, Channel 3  Top Row: Reverb, EQ 1 & EQ 2)
> 
> ...



Ah ok..surprising that the FX loop didn't make the cut for the actual footswitch.


----------



## scrub (Jan 18, 2016)

Man, JP is lookin' toned! oh and nice amp.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 18, 2016)

I havent felt this kind of GAS since $1 Burrito Tuesdays!


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jan 18, 2016)

Amp looks nice but is that a fake beard?


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 18, 2016)

Straight from JP's guitar tech Maddi posted on the JP forum:

"We used the amp for the whole album. It is not the MKV C+ mode. This amp is based off of John's vintage C+ amps which are 60/100 watt. Not Simul-Class.
The Graphic EQ's are independent an can be assigned to any channel. 
As a fan of the C+, I am loving this amp."
Maddi


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 18, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Straight from JP's guitar tech Maddi posted on the JP forum:
> 
> "We used the amp for the whole album. It is not the MKV C+ mode. This amp is based off of John's vintage C+ amps which are 60/100 watt. Not Simul-Class.
> The Graphic EQ's are independent an can be assigned to any channel.
> ...



Never had a C+ but I know it's the amp he used a lot on Scenes from a Memory and that might just be my favorite Petrucci tone ever. The GAS has hit peak levels!!


----------



## protest (Jan 18, 2016)

cGoEcYk said:


> Amp looks nice but is that a fake beard?



I actually stopped by Mesa this morning and got to test one of these out. First power chord I hit, a jet black beard shot out from my face. Damnedest thing.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jan 18, 2016)

Mine grew out like this-


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 18, 2016)

protest said:


> I actually stopped by Mesa this morning and got to test one of these out. First power chord I hit, a jet black beard shot out from my face. Damnedest thing.



I want to hear more about this feature. How versatile is it? If you play metal do you get a jet black massive beard and if you start playing a ballad it gets tamed back to just some stubble or perhaps a goatee? This is a really great feature that they need to market more!


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 18, 2016)

always relevant


----------



## Alexis (Jan 18, 2016)

Midi! Yes!
But let's wait for the official price tag. that could be a bummer.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 18, 2016)

Alexis said:


> Midi! Yes!
> But let's wait for the official price tag. that could be a bummer.



It's $2499 for the standard or $3499 if you want bling on your amp


----------



## Genome (Jan 18, 2016)

Just found the UK pricing, according to this article:

Regular and Rackmount Head: £2,749
Limited Edition: £3,849

Lord above, nearly £4,000 for the limited edition! That's nearly $5,500 for the record. It looks like the regular head will cost a few hundred quid more than the Mark V, which seems to have had a retail price hike itself recently.


----------



## protest (Jan 20, 2016)

Some more info from a guitar world article...

-The clean channel has more headroom than s IIC+

-Petrucci went to them asking for a clone of a specific amp, so it is definitely not based on the Vs IIC mode

-The two lead channels aren't identical. They're very close but one is a little crunchier the other is a little creamier with slightly more gain

-Shred mode was designed for 7 strings. It's a frequency shift that focuses on clarity.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 21, 2016)

protest said:


> Some more info from a guitar world article...
> 
> -The clean channel has more headroom than s IIC+
> 
> ...



Very cool news. The Shred mode being for 7 strings is very interesting actually. I was sure that was a mode to give you a little more gain and such for leads but it looks like the amp is definitely setup for Channel 2 to be rhythm and Channel 3 to be lead instead while using the guitars volume knob to get lower gain, marshall/crunch-like tones potentially. 

Also interesting that they confirmed it's the C+ clean channel with more headroom. Does the C+ have a good clean channel? I know it's known for having superb distortion tones but wasn't sure if its clean channel would match up at all with a Mark V.


----------



## garithulu (Jan 21, 2016)

I just pre-ordered... sight.... that's why I'm always poor...


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 21, 2016)

as a long time fan of DT and John's sound I read this and Im like 




but then I look at my wallet and Im like mmmmmkay


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 21, 2016)

narad said:


> Pfft... Breaking news from random internet post: Dream Theater fans have more disposable income than Metallica fans. Statistics to follow.



DT fans have disposable income, Metallica fans have disposable heroes.

Oh .... there's a rackmount. That thing's gonna beggar me.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 21, 2016)

First day of NAMM today...are we finally going to get clips of this amp so I have a very thin excuse to pre-order one of these?


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 21, 2016)

Its been YEARS since I've even GAS'd for an amp. This is seemingly my be all end all. Too bad i'll not be able to afford it for several years


----------



## Lax (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm not going to buy an amp anymore, but this thread gave me a boner 
When JP's sound becomes better, answers messages on FB and has a new album coming up in a big week, I just can't hide my excitment 
Thought I was thinking yesterday "signature amp, signature wah...bleh how about a signature axe fx and 1x12 mesa cab ?"
I've been a fanboy for 17 years, but I don't mind if except the guitar, the gear is not labelled JP


----------



## narad (Jan 22, 2016)

It does raise the question: what cab to go with this? Just the rectifier 4x12 presumably? Surprised they didn't put out something special to go with the limited head.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 22, 2016)

Recto cabs have always paired well with marks.


----------



## farren (Jan 22, 2016)

I saw the face of it and thought "goddammit, my Mark V is now obsolete."

Then I looked closer.

Global wattage setting (I like channel 1 at 90 and the others at 45)... No variac power... No pentode/triode switch. Always in triode I assume? No solo boost/mute.

I'd love to have 2 EQs and native MIDI switching, but I'm not seeing too many other benefits vs Mark V... But it's not made for me anyway as I prefer the Mark IV sound and I lost faith in Petrucci's tone taste with the LiquiFire.

I have to think this would go for $2K if not for the signature.


----------



## katsumura78 (Jan 22, 2016)

A few hours ago they demo'd the amp and JP16. Anyone record a video of this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2016)

farren said:


> I saw the face of it and thought "goddammit, my Mark V is now obsolete."
> 
> Then I looked closer.
> 
> ...



This isn't meant to replace the Mark 5.

It's meant to appeal to Dream Theater/John Petrucci fans or people that want a Mark IIC+ without paying the over-the-top costs of finding an old one (that may need to be serviced, no less), as well as having extra features.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 22, 2016)

The MIDI feature is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## protest (Jan 22, 2016)

katsumura78 said:


> A few hours ago they demo'd the amp and JP16. Anyone record a video of this?



I know Mesa recorded something because they said a video was coming.


----------



## farren (Jan 23, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This isn't meant to replace the Mark 5.
> 
> It's meant to appeal to Dream Theater/John Petrucci fans or people that want a Mark IIC+ without paying the over-the-top costs of finding an old one (that may need to be serviced, no less), as well as having extra features.



Sure, I know. Like I suggested, my first impression based on a glance at Guitar World was "dream amp." A lot of people have wished for two graphic EQs and for a channel 2 IIC+ mode, and looking so similar to the Mark V, I briefly assumed this could be it--and it sort of is, but with too many Mark V features cut that I care about. I was a little surprised to see it was in fact a signature amp that is actually modeled closely to the signee's tastes, which is refreshing for a change (even if it isn't aligned with my taste). It's a rarity as usually signature models have sacrifices to broaden the appeal. JP has enough fanatics that such things matter less.

On an unrelated note, didn't Petrucci use two 6L6s and two EL34s in his IIC+s? Seems his signature amp should be capable of this, but much like the Mark V, it is not.


----------



## slapnutz (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks damn cool and midi is always welcome.


Now Mesa just please make a *fully *programmable amp like say... a Triaxis with a poweramp in one head, k thanks bye.


----------



## SSK0909 (Jan 23, 2016)

The Mark V never nailed the IIC+ tone. Wonder how close this will be. No simul class makes me sceptical though.

Also, if I remember correctly the transformers were a huge part of the original IIC+ sound, and those could not be remade because the parts are no longer available.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2016)

Petruccis own Mkiic+ weren't simulclass so he only ran 6l6s. His was the half-power version. 

On top of that this thing looks like it has a significantly bigger iron than the mk5.


----------



## SSK0909 (Jan 23, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Petruccis own Mkiic+ weren't simulclass so he only ran 6l6s. His was the half-power version.
> 
> On top of that this thing looks like it has a significantly bigger iron than the mk5.



Oh. I didn't know that. Then it makes sense that this won' be simulclass, but that might come as a disappointment to those who are trying to nail the old Metallica tones, which is arguably what made the IIC+ famous.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2016)

Metallica didn't use the simulclass power amp anyway. They used Jcm800 power amps loaded with 6550s.


----------



## Genome (Jan 24, 2016)

Up on Andertons

Mesa Boogie Mark Series JP-2C Head | Andertons


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2016)

I still can't believe there isn't a video up yet of Petrucci at the EBMM booth yesterday playing the Floyd loaded JP through this...


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 24, 2016)

technomancer said:


> I still can't believe there isn't a video up yet of Petrucci at the EBMM booth yesterday playing the Floyd loaded JP through this...



yeah, what's up with that?! also, no clips on Mesa's site yet ....


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2016)

I read somewhere else that they weren't going to release this yet but a magazine leaked it in an article so Mesa's content may not be ready yet... they weren't exhibiting at NAMM this year so I don't think the release was planned this soon. The lack of clips from that presentation surprises me though.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 24, 2016)

technomancer said:


> I read somewhere else that they weren't going to release this yet but a magazine leaked it in an article so Mesa's content may not be ready yet... they weren't exhibiting at NAMM this year so I don't think the release was planned this soon. The lack of clips from that presentation surprises me though.



there was no Mesa booth at NAMM this year???


----------



## Grindspine (Jan 24, 2016)

slapnutz said:


> Looks damn cool and midi is always welcome.
> 
> 
> Now Mesa just please make a *fully *programmable amp like say... a Triaxis with a poweramp in one head, k thanks bye.



A mono rackmount power section to go with my Triaxis would make it easier than trying to find small, portable, or low volume/high power handling stereo cabinets.


----------



## protest (Jan 24, 2016)

There's a 10 second video of the demo on EBMM's Facebook. You get like 4 seconds of amp lol


----------



## katsumura78 (Jan 24, 2016)

I was pretty annoyed when EBMM FB posted that "video". He's playing a majesty in the video yet the post is trying to show off the JP16...really anxious to hear the new 2C and hopefully order one soon.


----------



## nemanja (Jan 24, 2016)

Can't wait. 

I'm guessing JP wanted to test it thoroughly live, so we can probably hear it on previous gigs


----------



## Warg Master (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh... .....


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Decipher (Jan 24, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> there was no Mesa booth at NAMM this year???


Mesa hasn't exhibited @ NAMM for a few years now.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 25, 2016)

Give us the demos Mesa!


----------



## MESA Boogie (Jan 25, 2016)

SSK0909 said:


> The Mark V never nailed the IIC+ tone. Wonder how close this will be. No simul class makes me sceptical though.
> 
> Also, if I remember correctly the transformers were a huge part of the original IIC+ sound, and those could not be remade because the parts are no longer available.



This is an exact rebuild of the 105 transformers - we went an original one to our custom transformer builder to have it reverse engineered...Thanks!



InFlames235 said:


> Give us the demos Mesa!



Its coming soon...the release was indeed earlier than planned due to an earlier than expected magazine printing. We've got it on the way!!


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 25, 2016)

MESA Boogie said:


> Its coming soon...the release was indeed earlier than planned due to an earlier than expected magazine printing. We've got it on the way!!



Thank the lord. All I need is a thin excuse via a demo to go ahead and pre-order this thing


----------



## odibrom (Jan 25, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> there was no Mesa booth at NAMM this year???



Nor last year for what I know...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2016)

Last time Mesa had a booth was 2011. Now they just loan their amps to other booths.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Decipher said:


> Mesa hasn't exhibited @ NAMM for a few years now.





odibrom said:


> Nor last year for what I know...





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Last time Mesa had a booth was 2011. Now they just loan their amps to other booths.



Wow, I had no idea.


----------



## Warg Master (Jan 26, 2016)

ahem...



MESA Boogie said:


> This is an exact rebuild of the 105 transformers - we went an original one to our custom transformer builder to have it reverse engineered...Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Its coming soon...the release was indeed earlier than planned due to an earlier than expected magazine printing. We've got it on the way!!





Warg Master said:


>



It's not so much the signature part that's got me, more the two similar gain channels and separate eqs... .... yeah!


----------



## MESA Boogie (Jan 26, 2016)

More details on the updated JP-2C product page....and yes, the demo video is coming SOON! Thanks!

MESA Boogie JP-2C John Petrucci Signature Model | MESA/Boogie®


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 26, 2016)

MESA Boogie said:


> More details on the updated JP-2C product page....and yes, the demo video is coming SOON! Thanks!
> 
> MESA Boogie JP-2C John Petrucci Signature Model | MESA/Boogie®



I like this caps lock "SOON" that is a good indicator compared to the lower cases "soon"'s we've gotten


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm not a big JP or dream theater fan, but after reading the Mesa promo.. I have to say it's more intriguing than anything else at the moment. Now for the tones..


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 27, 2016)

Almost tempted to just buy one and see if it shows up before Mesa puts out a demo video. That way I could make a demo video first and get some of that internet money...


----------



## Genome (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm seeing DT in three weeks on the first night of their tour, will be the first to hear this thing in the flesh. I can't wait!


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 27, 2016)

I just pre-ordered the amp. Screw it, who needs demos?


----------



## vejichan (Jan 27, 2016)

JP is so marketable...I bet if he was to come out with his own line of sneakers you guys would buy them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2016)

vejichan said:


> JP is so marketable...I bet if he was to come out with his own line of sneakers you guys would buy them



It's mostly the fact that this is a ....ing reproduction Mark IIC+ that interests me.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 27, 2016)

vejichan said:


> JP is so marketable...I bet if he was to come out with his own line of sneakers you guys would buy them



What kind of sneakers? Running, basketball, casual?

New Balance made drumming shoes for Mike Portnoy.


----------



## protest (Jan 27, 2016)

vejichan said:


> JP is so marketable...I bet if he was to come out with his own line of sneakers you guys would buy them



I'm pretty sure it has more to do with the fact that it's a recreation of one of the most legendary high gain amps of all time


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 27, 2016)

vejichan said:


> JP is so marketable...I bet if he was to come out with his own line of sneakers you guys would buy them



I do like JP and all but, man, I'm no fan boy and I will only buy things that are actually good. It just so happens his signature guitars are ....ing amazing and he's secured a reputation for having an incredible ear for tone making this new amp very very likely to be incredible. Also, as the others said, it's essentially a far more versatile version of one of the most recognized and sought after amps of all time.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 28, 2016)

vejichan said:


> JP is so marketable...I bet if he was to come out with his own line of sneakers you guys would buy them



It may seem that way because the EBMM Majesty Artisans, EBMM JP16 scratch, Dunlop "John Petrucci" Wah, and Mesa Boogie JP-2C are all being released at the same time (more or less). In reality it comes down to this: musicians want instruments that work and sound good. We do not want instruments that do not work and sound bad. John Petrucci's signature gear has a solid track record of fulfilling the former criteria. Being marketable is not bad, particularly when your talent and practical thinking are the traits being marketed.

Oh, and the companies listed above are not too shabby either!


----------



## Zado (Jan 28, 2016)

Mesa Boogie JP-2C Head Limited Edition - Thomann UK

Lol


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2016)

*mod edit: we have a whole thread for people to bitch about Mesa pricing outside the US so it doesn't derail EVERY FREAKING NEW MESA AMP THREAD. Please use it.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/279986-mesas-cost-too-much-my-country-thread.html*


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 28, 2016)

New Dream Theater album comes out tomorrow so we can look forward to a 34 song demo of the new amp!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> New Dream Theater album comes out tomorrow so we can look forward to a 34 song demo of the new amp!



Assuming the post office doesn't screw up it will be in mailbox tomorrow morning


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 28, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Assuming the post office doesn't screw up it will be in mailbox tomorrow morning



I did the iTunes preorder, it will be blasting in the car tomorrow


----------



## bhakan (Jan 28, 2016)

vejichan said:


> JP is so marketable...I bet if he was to come out with his own line of sneakers you guys would buy them


As much as I love Petrucci, I think a good part of it is that he just makes really good sigs. His EBMM sig is definitely one of the better featured 7's out there, and a Mark IIC+ remake is like a dream come true.


----------



## Genome (Jan 29, 2016)

How about those palm mutes in the verses?


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 29, 2016)

Yea, I've listened to the new album thoroughly and if I had any doubts about how incredible the amp was going to sound well, I don't have those doubts anymore. Thing sounds brutal and thick as hell!


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Jan 29, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> To my knowledge, nope.
> 
> I'm honestly surprised to see Trucci getting a sig amp before Hetfield. Then again, Trucci has ALWAYS used Mesa, while Hetfield relies on a combination of different amps.



Hett is all about the Diezels live.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2016)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Hett is all about the Diezels live.



Like I said, combination of different amps. 

He uses a combo of Diezels, Dual Racktos, and modded TriAxises + 2:90 power amps.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jan 29, 2016)

Holy f***, has Mesa posted demos _yet_? I'm dying here. Based on YouTube and their website, it doesn't appear that way. The anticipation to hear this thing has me pissing my pants like a little girl.


----------



## protest (Jan 29, 2016)

Someone on TGP said clips are supposed to be up later in the afternoon. Not sure if that's Pacific or EST, but regardless hopefully we'll get some clips today.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Jan 29, 2016)

Is it just me, or do the youtube videos for the new album seem very vocal forward (at least on poopy work speakers)?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm using studio headphones and the guitars are extremely buried in the mix under the keyboards and vocals


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Jan 29, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm using studio headphones and the guitars are extremely buried in the mix under the keyboards and vocals



Durn. Was kinda hoping it was just me


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 29, 2016)

FifthCircleSquared said:


> Durn. Was kinda hoping it was just me



It takes a back seat in a lot of songs but there are definitely some where it's also very prominent IMO


----------



## mark11185 (Jan 29, 2016)

The big question is; will the lead channel sound identical to the Markll C+? Mesa tried to duplicate the lead channel of the C+ in their Triaxis but weren't able to.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2016)

mark11185 said:


> The big question is; will the lead channel sound identical to the Markll C+? Mesa tried to duplicate the lead channel of the C+ in their Triaxis but weren't able to.



The thing is the TriAxis didn't have the guts + transformer of a Mark IIC+.


----------



## mark11185 (Jan 29, 2016)

The early marklll's had the same transformer and sounded close to the markll C+.
Does the JP-2C head have the same transformer as the C+?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2016)

^Yes, they said they made reproductions of the original transformers.


----------



## mark11185 (Jan 29, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The thing is the TriAxis didn't have the guts + transformer of a Mark IIC+.



Does the JP-2C have the same transformer as the C+? if not then forget about the sound being identical. The black dot early marklll's had the same transformer as the C+ and they sounded close but not identical


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2016)

Apparently you missed my reply, so let me get Mr. Mesa Boogie to do it for me instead.



MESA Boogie said:


> This is an exact rebuild of the 105 transformers - we went an original one to our custom transformer builder to have it reverse engineered...Thanks!


----------



## mark11185 (Jan 29, 2016)

thanks


----------



## odibrom (Jan 29, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The thing is the TriAxis didn't have the guts + transformer of a Mark IIC+.



... nor the same electronic components... and so on...


----------



## ihunda (Jan 29, 2016)

Triaxis is just a preamp anyway, the br00tz comes from the power amp. Indeed Bigger transformer means bigger ballz.


----------



## Warg Master (Jan 29, 2016)

Finally!

https://youtu.be/AEorYSfUIBo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2016)

The 7-string palm mutes at 16:35 got me like


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 29, 2016)

that low riffing on the 7 sounded amazing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeah, I thought the Mark 5 or EVH 5153 was an insanely tight amp... This might take the cake.


----------



## InFlames235 (Jan 29, 2016)

Warg Master said:


> Finally!
> 
> https://youtu.be/AEorYSfUIBo




I'm keeping my pre-order!!!!


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 29, 2016)

Damn. That is one sweet amp. I'm not ready to part ways with my Mark V, but this has my attention.


----------



## Warg Master (Jan 29, 2016)

Pre-order coming soon, This will compliment my Mark IV


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 29, 2016)

"Yes, I am your God. Anyways, check out my new guitar rig"


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 29, 2016)

I really like channels 2 & 3 but I'm a bit perplexed why they didn't use the clean from the Lonestar like they did with the Mark Vs. Maybe it was just how JP had the clean set, but it didn't sound as nice the Mark V clean to me.

Don't think that would dissuade me from getting it though. Love those massive 105 transformers!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2016)

I think he was trying to get this as close to the Mark IIC+ as possible, while trying to make it a lot more versatile.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 29, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he was trying to get this as close to the Mark IIC+ as possible, while trying to make it a lot more versatile.



Yea, probably. I just thought it odd because he never used the clean from the Mark IIs back when he was touring with them. He always used a Roland JC, TriAxis or Lonestar for clean sounds from what I can recall.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2016)

Most likely because you couldn't dial in a separate clean and crunch tone, since those channels were shared. Now since they're separate, it could be easier to dial in a clean sound.


----------



## katsumura78 (Jan 29, 2016)

Yup gotta get this.


----------



## Genome (Jan 30, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The 7-string palm mutes at 16:35 got me like



Petrucci calls that "gank" apparently


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 30, 2016)

The video demo is up on Mesa's YouTube. That thing sounds brutal! The shred mode for extended range guitars is awesome too! The thing that really blew me away is the clean channel as well. It sounded almost identical to my old IIC+. 

-Phil


----------



## BrentSSL (Jan 30, 2016)

Amaze balls soooo excited


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 31, 2016)

It sounds great, but imagine how much better it would've sounded if they actually mic'd that cab. It REALLY sounds like the cab clone's output, which I'm just not that into.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2016)

Blasphemer said:


> It sounds great, but imagine how much better it would've sounded if they actually mic'd that cab. It REALLY sounds like the cab clone's output, which I'm just not that into.



Uhh...



> Recorded with John Petrucci Ernie Ball Majesty 6 & 7 string guitars with DiMarzio John Petrucci Illuminator pickups into a Mesa 4x12 Traditional Straight Cabinet with Celestion Vintage 30s. *Mic&#8217;d with a Mojave FET 301, Royer 121 and Shure SM57, into Neve 1081 preamps and bussed to a channel into an SSL Duality 48 console.* Delays and reverbs are a TC Electronic 2290 and a Bricasti M7 Reverb. Engineering by Rich Chycki. Recorded at Germano Studios, NYC, November 11, 2015.


----------



## ihunda (Jan 31, 2016)

Blasphemer said:


> It sounds great, but imagine how much better it would've sounded if they actually mic'd that cab. It REALLY sounds like the cab clone's output, which I'm just not that into.



That's not the cab clone for sure, the cab clone sounds like a can of angry bees. This sounded amazing so it's gotta be mic'ed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2016)

Trucci's tone is very, very dark. It's very tight, but also very saturated and dark. Not a high end sparkle in his distortion tone. It's most noticable on DT's self-titled album. The rhythm tracks sound pretty damn dark.


----------



## ktulhu (Jan 31, 2016)

engage shred toggle -> instant jizzing


----------



## protest (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to seeing how usable the gain knob is on this thing. I'm hoping that the lower levels of gain give out some of those great gained up blues tones from the old Marks. A lot of high gain amps either don't have that lower gain level on the lead channels (EVH) or if they do it just really doesn't sound right. Kind of "scratchy" rather than "sweet."


----------



## Genome (Jan 31, 2016)

Blasphemer said:


> It sounds great, but imagine how much better it would've sounded if they actually mic'd that cab. It REALLY sounds like the cab clone's output, which I'm just not that into.



It was mic'ed in the control room, that cab is just for show.


----------



## Pav (Jan 31, 2016)

I just confirmed that the small plate with JP's signature can be unscrewed and removed from the faceplate. That settles it; I'll be getting one of these sometime within the next year (or maybe two ).


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 31, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Recorded with John Petrucci Ernie Ball Majesty 6 & 7 string guitars with DiMarzio John Petrucci Illuminator pickups into a Mesa 4x12 Traditional Straight Cabinet with Celestion Vintage 30s. Micd with a Mojave FET 301, Royer 121 and Shure SM57, into Neve 1081 preamps and bussed to a channel into an SSL Duality 48 console. Delays and reverbs are a TC Electronic 2290 and a Bricasti M7 Reverb. Engineering by Rich Chycki. Recorded at Germano Studios, NYC, November 11, 2015.



I totally tried to look for if they were micing the cab or if it was a cab clone, and apparently just don't know how to read 

In that case, I think I'm going to have to wait on more demos. I like a pretty bright tone with a far amount of air in it, and the way he sets his tone and processing is WAY too dark for my ears...


----------



## 4Eyes (Feb 1, 2016)

ihunda said:


> That's not the cab clone for sure, the cab clone sounds like a can of angry bees. This sounded amazing so it's gotta be mic'ed.


guitar sound is lowpassed to avoid that "can of angry bees" type of sound, which you'll get on higain sounds with mic as well.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Feb 1, 2016)

Blasphemer said:


> I like a pretty bright tone with a far amount of air in it, and the way he sets his tone and processing is WAY too dark for my ears...



This is not going to be the amp for you then


----------



## Genome (Feb 1, 2016)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> This is not going to be the amp for you then


----------



## protest (Feb 1, 2016)

There's a bunch of short clips on Ernie Ball's YouTube of Petrucci in the studio. I watched a few, and all he says is he uses his "Boogie" and they only show the cab. So unconfirmed that it's the JP-2C, but he's only playing new riffs so there's probably a good chance it's the 2C.


----------



## Genome (Feb 1, 2016)

Well, there's a short shot of him turning on a 2:90 so I think it might be his Triaxis.


----------



## protest (Feb 1, 2016)

Genome said:


> Well, there's a short shot of him turning on a 2:90 so I think it might be his Triaxis.



Good catch.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Feb 1, 2016)

Genome said:


>



Says he likes a tone that is pretty much the opposite of Petrucci. Pretty likely he won't like Petrucci's signature amp.

Sure the amp is flexible but bright and airy is not how I would describe a IIc+


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 1, 2016)

Maybe I'm alone here, but I've never had a problem getting bright sounds out of any flavor Mark.


----------



## protest (Feb 1, 2016)

mnemonic said:


> Maybe I'm alone here, but I've never had a problem getting bright sounds out of any flavor Mark.



Most complaints about Mark's is that they're too bright when used for high gain. It has to do with how much of their gain comes from the treble control. I don't know how bright the lead channels are outside of high gain usage though because I've never dialed them in for anything but metal.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 1, 2016)

I thought the biggest complaint about the Marks was about how DRY they sound. They dont saturate like a 5150 or a recto does, but instead just sound more compressed, and can get really flubby in the bass very easily.

This is one of those amps that doesnt need a OD in front.


----------



## MESA Boogie (Feb 1, 2016)

protest said:


> There's a bunch of short clips on Ernie Ball's YouTube of Petrucci in the studio. I watched a few, and all he says is he uses his "Boogie" and they only show the cab. So unconfirmed that it's the JP-2C, but he's only playing new riffs so there's probably a good chance it's the 2C.



At that point we were still trying to keep the amp a secret - so it was not shown or discussed. He used ONLY the JP-2C for the entire new album. Thanks!


----------



## Genome (Feb 1, 2016)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> Says he likes a tone that is pretty much the opposite of Petrucci. Pretty likely he won't like Petrucci's signature amp.
> 
> Sure the amp is flexible but bright and airy is not how I would describe a IIc+



I've got a Mark V and it's dead easy to get a bright and airy tone. The IIc+ will do it easily, I'd wager the the warmth/darkness of Petrucci's tone here has a lot to do with the way it is mic'ed up.


----------



## lemeker (Feb 2, 2016)

After watching the video, I think I need to change what I said earlier (that I probably wouldn't get one because I'm a fan of the recto's) to "I need one of these in my life."


----------



## thrashcomics (Feb 2, 2016)

Does anyone know if you can use the internal cab clone as just a post power section dummy load and di? Id rather use it with my interface and my own impulses than the internal sims.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Feb 2, 2016)

thrashcomics said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the internal cab clone as just a post power section dummy load and di? Id rather use it with my interface and my own impulses than the internal sims.



I believe that is what the "speaker off/on" switch does on the cabclone.


----------



## thrashcomics (Feb 2, 2016)

I just got off the phone with Mesa. The speaker on/off switch engages the dummy load in the amp. The cab clone DI out will always be running one of the onboard sims BUT the slave out is post power amp and post effects loop. So in theory if you were not satisfied with the onboard analog sims you could use the dummy load and run the slave out to your interface for use with impulses.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 2, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I thought the biggest complaint about the Marks was about how DRY they sound. They dont saturate like a 5150 or a recto does, but instead just sound more compressed, and can get really flubby in the bass very easily.
> 
> This is one of those amps that doesnt need a OD in front.



They can get flubby if you run the bass control like you would a normal amp. On my Mark III I never ran the bass over 3 on the Lead channel and it will never get flubby if you run it like that.

If you do want a bit more mushy saturation akin to a recto than yes you can use the OD to add a touch of gain, but I recommend something like the Duncan 805 so you can control the amount of mids as a stock TS808 is just too mid-heavy for the already mid-heavy Mark.


----------



## thrashcomics (Feb 2, 2016)

After my phone call with Mesa this amp is pretty much a lock. The $2499 price tag is killer for what it is especially considering the built in load box. 

The other things I was looking at were the Suhr PT100 and the Friedman BE100. Both amazing amps but also $500-$1000 more and no built in load box.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Feb 2, 2016)

I have no need for this, but the rackmount version WILL be mine.


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 4, 2016)

Pic of Petrucci's upcoming touring rig for folks that are interested in the rackmount version of this amp


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Feb 4, 2016)

2 20/20s? I take it he's still using the 1x12s.


----------



## MESA Boogie (Feb 4, 2016)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> 2 20/20s? I take it he's still using the 1x12s.



Those are for his Mini-Recto 1x12 Slant cabs, that he uses for his on stage personal monitors. Thanks!


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 4, 2016)

How does that work? Take the preamp signal from the JP2C and run it to the 20/20s then to the 1x12s?

Wouldnt that require taking the signal from the fx loop? Or slave out?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2016)

Probably the slave out or maybe one of the sends of the Axe Fx's.


----------



## Genome (Feb 4, 2016)

He's also using Recto 1x12s for the PA.

The monitor goes from the Axe-FX Output 2 which is in the loop of the JP2C (Out 1 goes back to the amp) to the power amps then to Mini Rectos.


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 4, 2016)

Genome said:


> He's also using Recto 1x12s for the PA.
> 
> The monitor goes from the Axe-FX Output 2 which is in the loop of the JP2C (Out 1 goes back to the amp) to the power amps then to Mini Rectos.



Sounds confusing as ..... Glad I'm not a touring guitar tech


----------



## Genome (Feb 4, 2016)

I figured it would be easier to just take a feed with an IR from Output 2 direct to the monitor board rather than use power amps, cabs and mics, but I guess if you're JP and you have a whole crew behind you, you can do what you want


----------



## protest (Feb 4, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> Sounds confusing as ..... Glad I'm not a touring guitar tech



It's amazing how complicated this stuff can get.


----------



## MESA Boogie (Feb 4, 2016)

Entire signal chain:
Ernie Ball Music Man Guitar(Majesty/ JP 15/ JP 16)> TRS Cable to Framtone A/B Box
A/B box Piezo OUT> ISO Transformer > TC Electronic BodyRez pedal > Acoustic signal DI to FOH > PA and Monitors
A/B Box Magnetic OUT >
RJM Tone Saver(Out 2 feeds TC Electronic Polytune2 Blacklite Tuner on pedalboard)
RJM Tone Saver Out 1> Jim Dunlop Guitar Products JP95 Wah Pedal (Mounted in rack chasis)
JP95 Wah Pedal > RJM Mini Effects Gizmo loop switcher IN
Loop 1: TC Electronic Hyper Gravity compressor
Loop 2: Keeley Red Dirt Overdrive pedal
Loop 3: TC Electronic Helix Phaser pedal
Loop 4: TC Electronic Viscous Vibe pedal
Loop 5: TC Electronic John Petrucci Dreamscape pedal(2 daisy chained together for different sounds. Manually switched between)
RJM MEG OUT > Mesa Boogie JP2C Amp INPUT
Mesa Boogie JP2C Amp FX Loop SEND > Fractal Audio Axefx XL+ INPUT
Fractal Axefx XL+ OUT 1 L/R > Mesa Boogie JP2C FX Loop RETURN(Amp 1 and Amp 2. Amp 2 used as power amp for main cabinet sound)
Mesa Boogie JP2C Amp 1 and 2 Speaker Outs > 2x Mesa Boogie Recto 1x12 cabs(micd for PA and Monitors)
Fractal Axefx XL+ OUT 2 L/R > Mesa Boogie 20/20 DynaWatt power amp( Drives Mesa Boogie Mini Recto 1x12 Slant cabs for monitor wedges)
Pedalboard: RJM Mastermind GT22 Midi Controller
Ernie Ball Volume Pedal
Dunlop JP95 Wah Pedal(control for rack mounted JP95)
TC Electronic Polytune2 Blacklite tuner



protest said:


> It's amazing how complicated this stuff can get.


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 4, 2016)

MESA Boogie said:


> Entire signal chain:
> Ernie Ball Music Man Guitar(Majesty/ JP 15/ JP 16)> TRS Cable to Framtone A/B Box
> A/B box Piezo OUT> ISO Transformer > TC Electronic BodyRez pedal > Acoustic signal DI to FOH > PA and Monitors
> A/B Box Magnetic OUT >
> ...



Gives me that much more respect for the techs that have to figure out wtf went wrong when something breaks in this chain during a live show LOL


----------



## meambobbo (Feb 4, 2016)

Still this is the grab n go version of his older rigs


----------



## Genome (Feb 4, 2016)

1:04

The palm mutes


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 4, 2016)

Genome said:


> 1:04
> 
> The palm mutes




It sounds SO much beefier than his Mark V tone. Don't get me wrong, I love my Mark V, but the album(s) that he used it on don't sound near as good as this current album. My favorite JP tone albums were Scenes from a Memory and Six Degrees and I believe both those he used his IIC+ coincidentally.


----------



## Genome (Feb 4, 2016)

I think the Mark V is more than capable of that tone... ATDOE was the only fully Mark V album and that tone lacked balls due to the way it was mic'ed more than anything. The self titled was a mixture of IIC+ and V I think? And it's hard to tell the difference between them. When I saw them live on the ATDOE tour he used the Mark V and it sounded so good I went out and bought one that week.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 4, 2016)

Genome said:


> The palm mutes



also remember there is a bass track adding to the sound of what you think is only the guitar. In this new album the bass track is not buried in the mix as the old ones are


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 5, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> It sounds SO much beefier than his Mark V tone. Don't get me wrong, I love my Mark V, but the album(s) that he used it on don't sound near as good as this current album. My favorite JP tone albums were Scenes from a Memory and Six Degrees and I believe both those he used his IIC+ coincidentally.



I would bet one of my shoes he used the Road King on Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence. 

In regards to how Petrucci mic's his amps, he normally uses a Shure SM57 and a Shure KSM313/NE. (That is not the case in the JP-2C video which has already been explained.) I'm sure those are not the only microphones used to mic his amps in all situations but they are his "staples."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2016)

Nope, Six Degrees was MkIIC+ w/ Dual Recto. The Road King wasn't added to the staple until Train of Thought, which was used on the entire album. 

Was never a fan of his RK tone, to be honest. Sounded to fuzzy and muddy, and was at it's worst on Octivarium, even though he used a IIC+ on that album.


----------



## Bucks (Feb 5, 2016)

Yup definitely was a dual rectifier on 6 degrees. One was definitely used on the glass prison.
for 6 degress live he had IIC+ and a custom built preamp made by Mark Schneider, his old tech.


----------



## Warg Master (Feb 5, 2016)

Genome said:


> 1:04
> 
> The palm mutes




Hmm... I like "The Enemy Inside" better. What am I missing here?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 5, 2016)

Out of curiosity, do we know that he used the JP-2C (alone?) on the new album? I haven't done much digging on it but I have listened through the whole thing twice so far this week and his guitar tones were rather tasty!  Curious if there has been any confirmation regarding what John used for the album to cover guitar tones on this one?


----------



## katsumura78 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm pretty sure in the new guitar world he mentioned how the whole album was recorded with the JP-2C. I'm on my 5th listen now and I'm diggin it. Mesa planning on releasing anymore demos of this thing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2016)

katsumura78 said:


> I'm pretty sure in the new guitar world he mentioned how the whole album was recorded with the JP-2C. I'm on my 5th listen now and I'm diggin it. Mesa planning on releasing anymore demos of this thing?



They did. Go back a page or two.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 6, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They did. Go back a page or two.



I think he means besides the one Petrucci demo.


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 6, 2016)

katsumura78 said:


> Mesa planning on releasing anymore demos of this thing?



On another forum, the Mesa rep responded saying they are going to release in depth demo videos on all the channels show-casing the cleans, low gain, medium gain, high gain, etc. in much more depth. They were unprepared to release the information as early as they did and only did so because a magazine leaked the info early so I'm sure these other videos will be coming soon.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 7, 2016)

*mod edit: done telling people, if you want to complain about Mesa pricing outside the US use the thread or take some time off*

As much as I was interested, mesa distributors worked their magic again and went from 2700$ to 4000&#8364; (yes, the normal version, limited is 5K5 . ) Nice try, I'm out.


----------



## necropsy (Feb 8, 2016)

Mesa seems to charge insane prices
I can't understand why this amp isn't 1500$ range


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2016)

necropsy said:


> Mesa seems to charge insane prices
> I can't understand why this amp isn't 1500$ range



Because high QC and quality parts aren't cheap.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 8, 2016)

necropsy said:


> Mesa seems to charge insane prices
> I can't understand why this amp isn't 1500$ range





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because high QC and quality parts aren't cheap.



And it's US made which means labor costs more than 5 cents an hour.

I can't understand how someone could be naive enough to think this should be $1500... check pricing on non-third world built high-quality amps, this is in no way overpriced. Hell check high-end USA built heads (Friedman, Soldano) if you really want a realistic idea of how pricing on this is.

The only company I can think of that ever delivered US built amps in quantity that cheap was Peavey, and they almost went bankrupt doing it and moved production to China so they could maintain the pricing.


----------



## protest (Feb 8, 2016)

necropsy said:


> Mesa seems to charge insane prices
> I can't understand why this amp isn't 1500$ range



You can't understand why it isn't the same price as 100w tube heads that are made in China?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2016)

technomancer said:


> The only company I can think of that ever delivered US built amps in quantity that cheap was Peavey, and they almost went bankrupt doing it and moved production to China so they could maintain the pricing.



That's a point I wanted to bring up, too.

I've seen several people bring up Peavey as an example of cheap, quality USA-made amps. Hell, I think I've done it a few times as well.

Well, now they're being made in China, and are only $100 cheaper than they used to be.  Also, Peavey isn't in the best state right now, so... Yeah, perhaps not the best example.


----------



## meambobbo (Feb 8, 2016)

Its also a signature, and it features full midi, a dummy load, A cab simulator, independent reverb settings per channel. The extras add up.


----------



## narad (Feb 8, 2016)

necropsy said:


> Mesa seems to charge insane prices
> I can't understand why this amp isn't 1500$ range



Because it's not a charity?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Feb 8, 2016)

necropsy said:


> Mesa seems to charge insane prices
> I can't understand why this amp isn't 1500$ range



If you're comparing them to a similar Laney or Marshall, those are also made in China now. 

Blackstars and affordable Oranges are made in Korea.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 8, 2016)

most people here are happy to pay that kind of $$$$ for a guitar (or 2, or 3 or 4) so why not pay the same cash but for an amp?, Ideally you would only need this one amp.


----------



## FilBack (Feb 8, 2016)

Still can't believe JP missed the chance to call the "shred" toggle in his signature amp WORLD DOMINATION MODE.


----------



## narad (Feb 8, 2016)

FilBack said:


> Still can't believe JP missed the chance to call the "shred" toggle in his signature amp WORLD DOMINATION MODE.



I'm still sad it's called "shred mode" but it sounds like "djent mode"

I'm not complaining too much - I love the sound of the amp and plan on buying it, but the one demo did nothing to excite me about that particular option...


----------



## Hachetjoel (Feb 8, 2016)

IT'S TIME TO ENGAGE SHRED MODE!!!!!!!!! 

000000000000000000


----------



## FilBack (Feb 8, 2016)

narad said:


> I'm still sad it's called "shred mode" but it sounds like "djent mode"
> 
> I'm not complaining too much - I love the sound of the amp and plan on buying it, but the one demo did nothing to excite me about that particular option...



Yeah. Still would like to see some EQ graphs and understand the circuitry to see what exactly it's doing. But also don't really care for it.

That is until I try it. Might just be like sticking a Tubescreamer in front of the amp. Do want to try.

And if anyone buys it and doesn't like it. I'll trade you my Mark V.


----------



## PBGas (Feb 8, 2016)

This amp would totally be on my list if I didn't have what I current own and enjoy. I like the features on it, the tone from it and the look of it.


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 8, 2016)

PBGas said:


> This amp would totally be on my list if I didn't have what I current own and enjoy. I like the features on it, the tone from it and the look of it.



You know your tone search is never truly finished. You must try all of the amps.


----------



## PBGas (Feb 8, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> You know your tone search is never truly finished. You must try all of the amps.



Trying NOT to read this too much...because in the end, you are right..LoL!


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 8, 2016)

I thought he used the only mark 4C+ in the world?


----------



## Decipher (Feb 10, 2016)

Man, I can't stop drooling over JP's new setup. I'm a very pro rack guy so the rackmount JP-2C's have me SERIOUSLY contemplating moving from my Rivera over to Mesa.... Can't wait to try them out locally before I do anything drastic haha.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm expanding this rack, the more and more I read about this I want it, so I'm thinking along with the Triaxis I have on the way, I'll throw one in this rig and run 3 cabs hahah


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 12, 2016)

Based off the estimations Mesa have given us, this amp is only a couple weeks away from releasing so I'm pretty surprised we haven't received the more in-depth demo videos yet.


----------



## protest (Feb 12, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> Based off the estimations Mesa have given us, this amp is only a couple weeks away from releasing so I'm pretty surprised we haven't received the more in-depth demo videos yet.



I think the model they've been using recently is announce the product after the videos are ready to go, and once their dealers have placed orders. That way they say "look we have a new product, and here are some demo videos. Go to your local dealer next weekend and play it yourself." 

We might not get videos until they're ready to ship.


----------



## Warg Master (Feb 12, 2016)

This will be mine.... it will
Don't talk me into.. er out of.. it.. I'm confused.. is it at my door yet?


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 18, 2016)

New pictures of the rackmount head posted for those that care:

Mesa Boogie JP-2C Rackmount Head | MESA/Boogie®


----------



## Genome (Feb 19, 2016)

Heard this thing in action last night. Very nice, could've been a bit louder but it sound thick and juicy in the chords and fat on the chugs!

Here's a terrible phone picture of JP's stage rig.


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 19, 2016)

Genome said:


> Heard this thing in action last night. Very nice, could've been a bit louder but it sound thick and juicy in the chords and fat on the chugs!
> 
> Here's a terrible phone picture of JP's stage rig.



I guess he has some dummy heads to look cool on stage eh? Good idea - even with a rack like his, the stage doesn't look right without a cab and head


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 19, 2016)

NEW VIDEO!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 19, 2016)

Fixed the embed for you


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 20, 2016)

Gotta say I am very excited and happy this head came out even though I won't be able to get one for awhile due to a lot going wrong in my life lately. But at least it's another thing to add to the list of reasons to not give in to the crappiness. haha


----------



## Angelus (Feb 21, 2016)

I dont get it, why making a demo of a new amp with a boost and another eq, specially because amp has two already? It sounded awesome, but to me the demo didnt show the amp's potencial. There's too much on the signal chain.


----------



## Jorock (Feb 22, 2016)

Its about time mesa released a midi-capable amp


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 23, 2016)

Angelus said:


> I dont get it, why making a demo of a new amp with a boost and another eq, specially because amp has two already? It sounded awesome, but to me the demo didnt show the amp's potencial. There's too much on the signal chain.




_



Pedal Signal Chain: 

Ch. 1 Clean: Mayones Duvell Qatsi JB Signature Guitar with Bareknuckle Ceramic Nailbomb  Jim Dunlop MXR Carbon Copy  Origin Effects Cali 76 Pedal  JP2C  Rectifier 4x12 Traditional Straight

Ch. 2 Crunch: Mayones Duvell Qatsi JB Signature Guitar with Bareknuckle Ceramic Nailbomb  MXR 6 band EQ  Repear Pedals JB Signature Pandemonium OD  Boss NS 2  JP2C  Rectifier 4x12 Traditional Straight

Ch. 3 Lead: Mayones Duvell Qatsi JB Signature Guitar with Bareknuckle Ceramic Nailbomb  Jim Dunlop MXR Carbon Copy  Reaper Pedals JB Signature Pandemonium OD  Boss NS 2  JP2C  Rectifier 4x12 Traditional Straight

Post Production: Recorded with a Shure SM57, Mojave MA-301 FET and the CabClone.
Ch. 1 Clean: Mixed 50% Mojave MA-301 and 50% CabClone w/ Open Back Cab Sim.
Ch. 2 Crunch: Mixed 40% SM57 35% Mojave MA-301 and 25% CabClone
Ch. 3 Lead: Mixed 33% SM57, 33% Mojave MA-301 33% CabClone w/ Open Back Cab Sim 

Channel Settings

Ch. 1 Clean:
Gain  2
Treble  6
Middle  5
Bass  4.5
Presence  6.5
Master  7.5
EQ  OFF

Ch. 2 Crunch
Gain  3.5
Treble  6
Middle  4.5
Bass  6
Presence  5
Master  4
EQ  ON  EQ1

Ch. 3 Lead
Gain  5
Treble  6
Middle  5.5
Bass  5.5
Presence  4.5
Master  4
EQ  ON  EQ1

Click to expand...

_
Its weird, no doubt about it, but this is just what guitarists do. 

Kudos to Mesa for the "treasure trove" of recording information.


----------



## katsumura78 (Feb 23, 2016)

The Mark IV sounded great at low volume I wonder how this amp will fair. I play in pretty small church so I can't turn up too much but I really want one of these lol. If things workout I'll be placing an order this week.


----------



## protest (Feb 23, 2016)

katsumura78 said:


> The Mark IV sounded great at low volume I wonder how this amp will fair. I play in pretty small church so I can't turn up too much but I really want one of these lol. If things workout I'll be placing an order this week.



These don't have a global master, so they may fall into the camp of "breathe on master and it hits paint peeling levels." You might want to try one out first or just buy from a place with a good return policy.


----------



## katsumura78 (Feb 23, 2016)

protest said:


> These don't have a global master, so they may fall into the camp of "breathe on master and it hits paint peeling levels." You might want to try one out first or just buy from a place with a good return policy.



Thats what I'm afraid of and why I might wait till dealers have them in stock. If someone gets theirs early then maybe they could let us know what the deal is when it comes to low volume playing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like some other Mesa artists are getting a hold of them. The dude from Chevelle has one.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Feb 26, 2016)

Now if only he'd start playing prs again, maybe they could go back to having good tone. Maybe even good songs


----------



## Thrashman (Feb 26, 2016)

To be fair, John's signal chain is super standard. The eq pedal only cuts some fart (deep bass/mud) from the guitar rather than shape the tone in any significant way, the OD speaks for itself.
The cab clone probably plays a bigger role.

I think the amp sounds monstrous either way and I have been dreaming of this day, even if I will never be able to afford one


----------



## protest (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm just looking forward to trying one out and seeing if it's head and shoulders better than the V. I need to decide whether it's worth it to shell out that kind of money versus picking up one of the used IV's or V's that are going to hit the market when these come out.


----------



## InFlames235 (Feb 26, 2016)

protest said:


> I'm just looking forward to trying one out and seeing if it's head and shoulders better than the V. I need to decide whether it's worth it to shell out that kind of money versus picking up one of the used IV's or V's that are going to hit the market when these come out.



I can give you first dibs on my used V if you want . Well, we'll see, I'm taking the leap on the JP-2C and if it ends up beating my V then the V is going on the used market.


----------



## katsumura78 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ordered mine today. I'll try to post up a video whenever it gets here but I'm sure others will be able to do a much better job than me when it comes to demoing this amp lol.


----------



## PBGas (Mar 1, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> New pictures of the rackmount head posted for those that care:
> 
> Mesa Boogie JP-2C Rackmount Head | MESA/Boogie®



Love it! Nice and compact! Would love to put that into a small rack with my Torpedo Live for my FOH tones. Very nice! At 35Lbs, very manageable as well!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## ihunda (Mar 5, 2016)

^ OK, who the hell is that guy, and why is he using JP's amp?


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 5, 2016)

Is the new JP signature amp smaller than the regular Mark V?

I have not read all post, so if this has already been mentioned, I apologize.


----------



## sylcfh (Mar 5, 2016)

Both of those videos have schitt-ass music.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> Is the new JP signature amp smaller than the regular Mark V?
> 
> I have not read all post, so if this has already been mentioned, I apologize.



Seriously? There's a photo of it sitting on a Mark V a couple of posts above yours  It is definitely a bit smaller.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 5, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Seriously? There's a photo of it sitting on a Mark V a couple of posts above yours  It is definitely a bit smaller.



Thanks!
I saw that pic,I was sure the amp on top was the JP amp, but I was not 100% sure if the amp on the bottom was the regular Mark V, hence my question.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 5, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> I saw that pic,I was sure the amp on top was the JP amp, but I was not 100% sure if the amp on the bottom was the regular Mark V, hence my question.



Yep definitely a Mark V on the bottom


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 5, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




OT warning:
This clip does not play on my Firefox browser (it says 'a plugin is needed to display this content', but it does not mention which plugin I need).
Anybody know what plugin I would need for this?

I assume it's an embedded YouTube clip, the weird thing is on the Metalguitarist forum I can watch embedded YT clips with on problems on the same browser....


----------



## InFlames235 (Mar 5, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Pretty awesome and I'm liking the variety of tones we've seen so far but these videos are way too short and are all just kinda showing what the amp sounds like in a mix rather than by itself. I need a 20 minute in depth video where it's the guitar and amp being played, no pedals, going through each channel in depth and messing with various settings please.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Mar 6, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> Pretty awesome and I'm liking the variety of tones we've seen so far but these videos are way too short and are all just kinda showing what the amp sounds like in a mix rather than by itself. I need a 20 minute in depth video where it's the guitar and amp being played, no pedals, going through each channel in depth and messing with various settings please.



Given that you specified 20 minutes I'm assuming you're joking, otherwise this is a hilarious coincidence and you didn't read through this whole thread  Admittedly, JP does a lot of talking in that video and goes through HIS settings rather than all the possible tones, but at the end of the day it's a very in-depth 20 minute video that's about as good as we're going to get. 

If you're looking for a more in-depth demo than that, you're only going to find it at your local guitar store, sitting in the amp demo room...if you catch my drift.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 7, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> it says 'a plugin is needed to display this content', but it does not mention which plugin I need



The embeds still use Flash, so if you install/update your flash player, it should work.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 7, 2016)

Blitzie said:


> More knobs and switches than a stealth bomber.



And yet still looks like it'd be easy to use - nice common sense layout


----------



## InFlames235 (Mar 7, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Given that you specified 20 minutes I'm assuming you're joking, otherwise this is a hilarious coincidence and you didn't read through this whole thread  Admittedly, JP does a lot of talking in that video and goes through HIS settings rather than all the possible tones, but at the end of the day it's a very in-depth 20 minute video that's about as good as we're going to get.
> 
> If you're looking for a more in-depth demo than that, you're only going to find it at your local guitar store, sitting in the amp demo room...if you catch my drift.



Haha ya 20 mins may have been an exaggeration but I think 10 minutes with less talking is definitely feasible. Seen plenty of videos where they do that and don't think it's too much of a stretch. This thing is supposed to be very versatile so I think having a lengthier demo of it doing all those different tones would be super helpful


----------



## Cheap (Mar 7, 2016)

anyone else think the John Browne Monuments video sounds pretty comparable to what he gets with his POD tones? I mean, great, the amp lets you sound the way you want to sound and is super versatile, but for tones like that I'd be hard pressed to be a metal dude wanting to get into this series


----------



## katsumura78 (Mar 7, 2016)

Once we get a chance to sit down and play it then we'll know for sure. These videos have pretty much sucked big time. The Andy Timmons video with the mark v25 was a great demo so not sure why they didn't do something similar with Petrucci. I know we talked about it already but they're dropping the ball with these demos. I already preordered so I'll do my best to be objective with how it sounds. Owned a Mark IVB for almost 2 years back in 08 and loved it so hoping this will be better.


----------



## alamakluke (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi everyone

I am really interested in the JP-2C amplifier and I am wondering if anybody can share how long it took them to receive the amp after ordering one from Long & McQuade.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 10, 2016)

The amps have not shipped to dealers yet so nobody has them except for some Mesa artists

According to Mesa's Facebook if all went well with the testing of the 10 pre-production test amps full production should have started today.


----------



## Pav (Mar 10, 2016)

I've been hearing they'll start shipping to the public in late March/early April, which sounds about right if production just started.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah Mesa posted this yesterday



Mesa Facebook said:


> Here&#8217;s the first 10 piece pre-production run of the JP-2C that passed their 72 hour weekend burn-in and Monday morning tech, hammer and play testing. As a part of our quality control process on a new product build, these 10 amps remain on burn-in this week and are repeatedly tested and played, being compared to original prototypes for consistent tone between them before we move into full production starting tomorrow. Stay tuned for more photos and details as JP-2C production begins!


----------



## TedintheShed (Mar 10, 2016)

JP-2C 25 please!


----------



## InFlames235 (Mar 12, 2016)

New demo video up on Mesa Boogie Hollywood's FB:

https://www.facebook.com/118660864811602/videos/1257953064215704/


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 12, 2016)

TedEH said:


> The embeds still use Flash, so if you install/update your flash player, it should work.



Thank you! I will give that a shot


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 12, 2016)

katsumura78 said:


> *The Andy Timmons video with the mark v25 was a great demo*



 100% agreed. I also liked the demo of Petrucci playing the V:25!


----------



## InFlames235 (Mar 16, 2016)

Probably the best demo of the 2C so far by Sweetwater:



So funny how an independent company can make a way better demo than the company actually making the amp. So stoked for this thing now!!


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 16, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> Probably the best demo of the 2C so far by Sweetwater:
> 
> 
> 
> So funny how an independent company can make a way better demo than the company actually making the amp. So stoked for this thing now!!




Sweetwater's channel is awesome. It's worth subscribing to if only for the awesomeness that is Mitch.


----------



## Decipher (Mar 17, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> Probably the best demo of the 2C so far by Sweetwater:
> 
> 
> 
> So funny how an independent company can make a way better demo than the company actually making the amp. So stoked for this thing now!!



 Good demo and did exactly what many wanted. I really have a serious case of GAS for this amp. Can't wait for my local dealer's stock to arrive so I can go trial this thing. I want the rackmount so bad.....


----------



## ihunda (Mar 17, 2016)

InFlames235 said:


> Probably the best demo of the 2C so far by Sweetwater:
> 
> 
> 
> So funny how an independent company can make a way better demo than the company actually making the amp. So stoked for this thing now!!




What a great demo! Damn, they're selling MESA better than MESA itself!


----------



## Genome (Mar 24, 2016)

So... I've seen a couple of comments in the last day or so that people are receiving these now. And both of them said it blew their Mark V out of the water  I have some thinking to do. 

Apologies if this has already been linked, but the manual is up on Mesa website, if anyone wanted to have a browse through. I don't remember it being up last time I checked.

http://www.mesaboogie.com/media/User Manuals/070494-JP2C-160317-download.pdf


----------



## Genome (Mar 24, 2016)

Also...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 24, 2016)

Genome said:


> So... I've seen a couple of comments in the last day or so that people are receiving these now. And both of them said it blew their Mark V out of the water  I have some thinking to do.



Yeah interestingly I've seen comments from a couple 2C+ guys that have played them that said they're amazing 

I don't NEED one... but I sure want one


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 24, 2016)

Genome said:


> Also...






Good lord, what a complicated rig.


Also, JP16-7


----------



## Genome (Mar 24, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Yeah interestingly I've seen comments from a couple 2C+ guys that have played them that said they're amazing
> 
> I don't NEED one... but I sure want one




Oh cool, if some IIC+ aficionados are praising it then it must be stunning. Did they say how accurate it was? I remember the general opinion from them that the V's attempt was poor. They are a funny bunch though, over on Grailtone a couple of IIC+ enthusiasts cancelled their JP2C orders because of a comment in the JP2C manual basically calling them snobs. 

I think I said a few pages back that, having a Mark V myself, it would have to be a marked improvement for it to turn my head as I thought it might not be as versatile, but the opinions coming through are making me consider it now. That + the features that the V doesn't have are making me _seriously _consider it.  U-turn, much?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 24, 2016)

Actually really like the tones in this vid, sorry if it's a repost:


----------



## protest (Mar 27, 2016)

GAS had subsided a bit, but all the reviews from those that pre-ordered have been overwhelmingly positive. Now I usually dismiss those first set of reviews from early adopters, but this is the same group of people that burried the Mark V's IIC+ mode when it first came out. They're protective and, as Doug West put it, snobbish when it comes to things related to the IIC+, and I'm honestly surprised at the positivity.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 27, 2016)

A couple of random youtube vids somebody posted of the JP-2C


----------



## technomancer (Mar 27, 2016)

And a review from a MAJOR 2C+ guy from over on the Boogie Board

The Boogie Board &bull; View topic - Mesa JP-2C Review


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2016)

Great review, a couple of other good threads on there about it too. Including one with the line "I don't ever want a Mark V again".

And also:



> Tried one at my local dealer today. It was a great experience.
> 
> 1. It's pretty small. Much smaller than the V. I like that.
> 2. It's HEAVY. Bend your knees...
> ...



Goddamit... waiting for them to start arriving in the UK so I can go and try one myself.


----------



## narad (Mar 28, 2016)

technomancer said:


> And a review from a MAJOR 2C+ guy from over on the Boogie Board
> 
> The Boogie Board &bull; View topic - Mesa JP-2C Review



Sounds good to me!


----------



## InFlames235 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sooooooo my JP-2C is getting shipped today!


----------



## katsumura78 (Mar 28, 2016)

I think mine ships tomorrow!


----------



## lewis (Mar 28, 2016)

my heavy as f... Kemper profile (Bend my knees?) of this amp sounds sweet haha


----------



## ihunda (Mar 28, 2016)

lewis said:


> my heavy as f... Kemper profile (Bend my knees?) of this amp sounds sweet haha



OK, you have to share the profile bro


----------



## InFlames235 (Mar 28, 2016)

Some unfortunate news:

Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - NAD: Boogie JP2C (Returning it - Mesa says no loop fix)

It looks like the JP-2C has a flaw with the FX loop...not really the best news when your amp just shipped! We'll see if it's a big issue when I get mine.


----------



## Caleb Joshua (Mar 29, 2016)

I use an effects gizmo loop switcher, all I'm going to do is use a second delay for my clean channel and when I switch, it will cut off the repeats from the other pre-amps.

I believe this will be a popular fix for the issue.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah reading it and seeing the clip this isn't an issue, it's sort of how amps without separate volume controls on the pre and power amp work... if the volume is louder on one channel than the other and you switch between them then the volume will increase when you switch. I would like to hear him continue to play on the clean channel after the switch, betting it is at the same volume as the "jump".

A better description from one of the users



NewWorldMan said:


> There's no popping sound. What happens is that if you're sustaining a note or chord with delay on and it's still repeating as you switch from one of the dirty channels to the clean channel, that initial repeat after the channel switches gets a volume bump.
> 
> I noticed this, but personally didn't care. All I did was let off the note as I'm switching and the problem is pretty non-existent. Same when using a switching system.
> 
> It's a no-win scenario. The moment Mesa would have compromised the integrity of the original circuit, then people would have bitched the circuit wasn't the same. It doesn't bother me. I've already worked around it. Even with a "fix", I'd rather keep the circuit original. YMMV.


----------



## protest (Mar 29, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Yeah reading it and seeing the clip this isn't an issue, it's sort of how amps without separate volume controls on the pre and power amp work... if the volume is louder on one channel than the other and you switch between them then the volume will increase when you switch. I would like to hear him continue to play on the clean channel after the switch, betting it is at the same volume as the "jump".
> 
> A better description from one of the users



Also, wouldn't the midi switching capability solve the issue by allowing you to change channels and switch off the loop simultaneously? That's also before getting into the discussion of how often you switch from using a high gain sound with delay straight to a clean sound with delay.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 29, 2016)

protest said:


> Also, wouldn't the midi switching capability solve the issue by allowing you to change channels and switch off the loop simultaneously? That's also before getting into the discussion of how often you switch from using a high gain sound with delay straight to a clean sound with delay.



That would solve the problem, as would having trails off on the delay and switching it off or even off an back on in a patch change if you're using midi.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 29, 2016)

It definitely seems like an annoyance but I think it's manageable and there are obvious workarounds as posted above. It's unfortunate that dude nuked his OP and some other posts in the thread, but left his complaints about the loop and the shipping costs with Mesa. His OP had some good info about his thoughts on the amp itself and considering how new it is, there aren't a ton of sources for that info yet. Fortunately folks like Silverwulf (good dude, valuable info and based it on a lot of experience with IIC+ models ) have posted some quality info about the amps too! 

I really can't see myself wanting to bring another tube amp home simply from a "need" and neighbor noise/volume aspect, but the JP-2C is one of the VERY short list of tube amps that I still really want to play!


----------



## protest (Mar 29, 2016)

Someone on Rig-Talk read the manual (funny how that helps  ) and the issue being talked about/shown in that thread stems from the send level on the FX loop. 

The Channel volume of the clean channel doubles as the send level. On the lead channels it's the gain that doubles as the send level. So if you play at low volume, with high gain, and have something like a delay it's basically the perfect storm for this issue, as was shown in the video. There's a split second where the delay is being driven by the Lead channel's send level while it's on the clean channel. The closer the clean's volume and leads' gain knobs become, the less issue you'll have. 

Also, inferring from what some others were saying it's not a linear relationship, so if you're gain channels are at 3:00 you're clean volume likely doesn't also need to be at 3:00. You just can't have the gain that high on the lead and the volume on the clean nearly off like the OP was running the amp.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 29, 2016)

Somebody posted a snippet from the manual that explains exactly what is going on with the loop:

"Unlike many other MESA amplifiers where the Channel MASTER also acts as an EFFECTS SEND control, the JP-2C required a 
different layout to ensure the authenticity of the MARK II-C+ circuit. Here Channel 1 uses that scheme (Channel MASTER doubling 
as a SEND Level control), but the two high gain Channels (2 and 3) see the GAIN control doubling as the EFFECTS SEND control. 
The reason for this has to do with the fact that it is really the LEAD DRIVE control on a MARK II-C+, which WAS responsible for the 
SEND strength in a II-C+. Regardless, despite this difference in both origination of the signal and control placement, the Channels 
balance out quite nicely and you should have no problem with signal levels at your processor(s)."


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 30, 2016)

And I thought the studio preamp was complicated enough as it is.... XD


----------



## bnzboy (Mar 30, 2016)

very tempted. I will either repurchase v25 or get a JP-2C even though they are entirely different amps for different purposes.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Apr 1, 2016)

Can someone tell me if it would possible to have the jp-2c rackmount along side say a pod hd and midi switch channels and fx simultaneously? Or do I need some other rack unit to control the midi? I know I'd need a midi controller floorboard obviously, but not sure if the pod can also work as a midi switcher


----------



## technomancer (Apr 1, 2016)

Dabo Fett said:


> Can someone tell me if it would possible to have the jp-2c rackmount along side say a pod hd and midi switch channels and fx simultaneously? Or do I need some other rack unit to control the midi? I know I'd need a midi controller floorboard obviously, but not sure if the pod can also work as a midi switcher



I'm not a midi expert and this is pretty offtopic for this thread, but I believe you would just set the channel switch on the amp and effects switch on the POD to both change on the same midi message that you configure the foot controller to send. That assumes one of them has a midi through so you can chain them. That is obviously an oversimplification, but IIRC basically how it would work.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 2, 2016)

I do have to say given the bitching from some people that Mesa would have probably been smarter to skip the mediocre at best cab clone and put a send and return volume on the loop for each channel as separate controls on the back


----------



## Dabo Fett (Apr 2, 2016)

technomancer said:


> I'm not a midi expert and this is pretty offtopic for this thread, but I believe you would just set the channel switch on the amp and effects switch on the POD to both change on the same midi message that you configure the foot controller to send. That assumes one of them has a midi through so you can chain them. That is obviously an oversimplification, but IIRC basically how it would work.



Thanks for the explanation, didn't mean to get off topic, just interested since it has midi. Thanks again


----------



## MESA Boogie (Apr 4, 2016)

Dear MESA/Boogie JP-2C Owners, 

Feedback from all sources in the musical world is important to us, but none more so than from our own customers. We&#8217;ve been watching the feedback regarding the JP-2C from several of the popular forums, and while we are deeply flattered by most of it, it&#8217;s come to our attention there is a potential for mismatched Effects Loop levels between the Channels for some players under certain settings conditions, particularly those that use the amp at lower volumes. Consequently we have a voluntary update that addresses this possible discrepancy and creates more balanced Loop levels throughout the Channels when the amp is used for its intended purpose (a Clean sound in Channel 1 and two high gain overdrive sounds in Channels 2 and 3) at these lower playing volumes. 

The feedback suggests that for many, the Effects Loop is operating satisfactorily and within the performance parameters needed. Those players may not want to part with their amplifiers for a week or two to receive an update even with the shipping cost covered and the update free of charge. For those of you experiencing difficulties matching levels, we can send a UPS Call Tag, have the amplifier picked up and update it and return it to you within a week (shop time) free of charge. Regardless of which of these categories you might fall into, should you be unable to be without your amp or simply choose to wait until time permits that, rest assured we will be happy to do the same for you or subsequent owners at no charge any time during the 5-Year Transferrable Warranty.

The update addresses the concerns most commonly associated with the feedback we have noted on the forums. These concerns arose in applications where the playing volumes were low and/or a high setting of the MASTER in Channel 1 (as compared to Channels 2 and 3) produced excessive volume in the first repeats using a Delay. The update addresses these concerns and provides a well-matched Effects blend&#8211;again&#8211;when the amplifier is used for the intended use stated above and the Channels are relatively close volume-wise.

However, since performance of the Effects Loop is greatly affected by the settings of both the preamp (GAIN and Tone Controls) and power amp (MASTER and PRESENCE) in each of the Channels, it is still possible to experience SEND and/or RETURN level differences under certain conditions. Namely those which deviate from the Clean/Gain/Gain Channel dedication noted above and/or extreme GAIN and MASTER differences Channel to Channel. In an amplifier with this much GAIN and output power, as with any hot-rod, an application must be determined and a relative tuning for that application applied to achieve stability for the widest number of &#8220;drivers&#8221;. 

We are very sorry for any inconvenience this may cause and appreciate greatly your willingness to help us address this concern early on and assure the greatest level of satisfaction from your new amplifier.

Sincerely,

MESA/Boogie, Ltd.


----------



## bhakan (Apr 4, 2016)

I've always been a Mesa fanboy, but goddamn what a classy move. This just continues my love of Mesa as a company. As if I needed more of a reason to want a JP-2C.


----------



## katsumura78 (Apr 4, 2016)

Question I have for Mesa is will this effect the performance of the loop at all when playing at high volume after you get the mod done? Or is the mod only there to address the lower volume playing ? Thanks guys!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 4, 2016)

I had read elsewhere the "fix" was adding a separate send volume control for the clean channel. Is that not the case?


----------



## MESA Boogie (Apr 5, 2016)

technomancer said:


> I had read elsewhere the "fix" was adding a separate send volume control for the clean channel. Is that not the case?



We moved the location of the Ch1 Master pot, from before the Send to after the Return. This change only affects Ch1, and does not affect the tone at all. The Gain control now becomes the Send level, instead of the Master. Thanks!


----------



## ihunda (Apr 5, 2016)

MESA Boogie said:


> We moved the location of the Ch1 Master pot, from before the Send to after the Return. This change only affects Ch1, and does not affect the tone at all. The Gain control now becomes the Send level, instead of the Master. Thanks!



Thanks for clarifying, this is very useful.


----------



## MESA Boogie (Jun 6, 2016)

The latest JP-2C clip, with Angel Vivaldi!


----------



## Voron (Jun 6, 2016)

My humble test of this incredible head!!!!


----------



## Rich5150 (Jun 6, 2016)

Voron said:


> My humble test of this incredible head!!!!




Always dig your Video's, Don't understand them language wise but the playing is off the hook


----------



## Voron (Jun 7, 2016)

Rich5150 said:


> Always dig your Video's, Don't understand them language wise but the playing is off the hook



Thanks man! Sorry, all in French, I'm not as good in spoken English to do reviews. Maybe in the future


----------



## Kryss (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm seriously thinking I'm going to dump all my line 6 gear in the next couple months and get one of these. everything I've seen and heard from these online sounds incredibly good.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jun 9, 2016)

Voron said:


> My humble test of this incredible head!!!!




Incredible playing man! Subscribed.


----------



## PBGas (Jun 9, 2016)

Going to try one of these out tomorrow at one of the local shops. Looking forward to playing it.


----------



## Voron (Jun 11, 2016)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> Incredible playing man! Subscribed.



Thanks buddy!


----------



## Voron (Jun 11, 2016)

Kryss said:


> I'm seriously thinking I'm going to dump all my line 6 gear in the next couple months and get one of these. everything I've seen and heard from these online sounds incredibly good.



You'll be not disappointed at all! 

Even the smallest Mark V:25 damn good head!


----------



## Sean Richardson (Jun 11, 2016)

MESA Boogie said:


> Dear MESA/Boogie JP-2C Owners,
> 
> Feedback from all sources in the musical world is important to us, but none more so than from our own customers. Weve been watching the feedback regarding the JP-2C from several of the popular forums, and while we are deeply flattered by most of it, its come to our attention there is a potential for mismatched Effects Loop levels between the Channels for some players under certain settings conditions, particularly those that use the amp at lower volumes. Consequently we have a voluntary update that addresses this possible discrepancy and creates more balanced Loop levels throughout the Channels when the amp is used for its intended purpose (a Clean sound in Channel 1 and two high gain overdrive sounds in Channels 2 and 3) at these lower playing volumes.
> 
> ...



I have moved away form Mesa because of their prohibitive prices due to their local distributor (Oz). This post and subsequent offer (based on market feedback) however illustrates a company that can get it right. Well played...


----------



## Voron (Jun 14, 2016)

tried with my El Capistan tape delay, no problems with loop levels in any settings.


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 15, 2016)

Four new videos here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGjujwozZnQgh16Ns7TWhf49K5Fr5W6Nc



> Dream Theater's John Petrucci plays us through a tour of his Signature Mesa JP-2C, providing tips and settings of how he uses the amp live as well as demonstrating the tones of each of the channels and the SHRED mode.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Jun 22, 2016)

rexbinary said:


> Four new videos here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGjujwozZnQgh16Ns7TWhf49K5Fr5W6Nc


 
This amp is amazing!!! However, I'll be able to afford this amp by the time I reach Social Security!


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 22, 2016)

MESA Boogie said:


> Dear MESA/Boogie JP-2C Owners,
> 
> Feedback from all sources in the musical world is important to us, but none more so than from our own customers. Weve been watching the feedback regarding the JP-2C from several of the popular forums, and while we are deeply flattered by most of it, its come to our attention there is a potential for mismatched Effects Loop levels between the Channels for some players under certain settings conditions, particularly those that use the amp at lower volumes. Consequently we have a voluntary update that addresses this possible discrepancy and creates more balanced Loop levels throughout the Channels when the amp is used for its intended purpose (a Clean sound in Channel 1 and two high gain overdrive sounds in Channels 2 and 3) at these lower playing volumes.
> 
> ...



Nothing sells amps better than absolutely killer customer service


----------



## technomancer (Jul 4, 2016)

I just wanted to take a moment and say the hype is real, this amp sounds amazing 

Now to round up things for the classifieds as this isn't going back


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jul 4, 2016)

^oh no....I can't afford/don't need/totally want! lol


----------



## Decipher (Jul 4, 2016)

I got to try one out through my local dealer the other week and it's still haunting me! Took in my rack to test out the loop with my Eventide's and no issues.

Literally the first Mesa that's impressed me enough to consider getting rid of my Rivera gear..... Just can't afford a rig exchange at this time and especially with the exchange rate being what it is so I'll hold the GAS off for now. The cleans on this head impressed me the most. So much head room..... And the chunk out of this amp was so awesome. I didn't care much for the Shred modes as that really did take into the "modern metal" sound aka. D____. Don't need to boost this amp either. I literally could not tell any difference with having my OD808 on or not..... so I played it without.


----------



## Drakester (Jul 4, 2016)

Would this be a sensible upgrade over a Mark V 25? 

I'm really liking the samples and it seems is the Boogie I always have dreamt of. Doesn't help that I grew up being a fan of Petrucci and his tone.

How does it fare on bedroom/practice volumes? I only play small gigs and band practice mostly so I'm unsure it wouldn't be a worthwhile upgrade or that it would be overkill to me (not to mention the price tag).

Thanks!


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 5, 2016)

Drakester said:


> Would this be a sensible upgrade over a Mark V 25?
> 
> I'm really liking the samples and it seems is the Boogie I always have dreamt of. Doesn't help that I grew up being a fan of Petrucci and his tone.
> 
> ...



First, I'm assuming you are not 12 years old. Nothing suggests you are but its the internet and age does affect the advice I give. 

"Upgrading" is a word we need to remove from out vocabulary because a lot of money gets wasted when a person "upgrades." If you like your Mark V 25, you will probably like the JP-2C a lot more. Given the price difference I am not going to say anything about whether it would be a sensible purchase or not, but it would not make sense to buy to a Mark V:35 and then a JP-2C. 

Mesa has done a very good job with making all 100 watts useable, from low volume practice to high volume performance. The design of the amp "makes sense" from a players perspective. Is it overkill? Probably, but find me a good amp that isn't.  It is expensive, there is not way around that right now. Your Mark V: 25 is a good amp. It might be worth waiting for the JP-2C's to hit the used market before deciding if buying one would be sensible.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 5, 2016)

technomancer said:


> I just wanted to take a moment and say the hype is real, this amp sounds amazing
> 
> Now to round up things for the classifieds as this isn't going back



Told you it was awesome!  I still have mine and am loving it!  I managed to move it into the living room so I could crank it a bit more and it's so damn good!


----------



## sharedEQ (Jul 6, 2016)

technomancer said:


> I do have to say given the bitching from some people that Mesa would have probably been smarter to skip the mediocre at best cab clone and put a send and return volume on the loop for each channel as separate controls on the back



Yeah. I don't get their design.

Even if they had to make the chassis a little bigger..


----------



## technomancer (Jul 6, 2016)

sharedEQ said:


> Yeah. I don't get their design.
> 
> Even if they had to make the chassis a little bigger..



I haven't played with the loop on mine yet so not sure if it will be an actual issue but I'm guessing it probably won't be.

I'm still in the smiling while playing OMG this sounds good faze of ownership


----------



## odibrom (Jul 6, 2016)

The chassis used is supposed to be 19" Rack compatible. Just remove the wood enclosure and add some rackears and you are done with it... or so I read somewhere...


----------



## sharedEQ (Jul 6, 2016)

Makes sense...


----------



## PBGas (Jul 12, 2016)

I finally took some time to try the amp today through a Mesa 4x12. It is a very nice amp, no question. The EQ is very powerful on the amp. What a difference when you switch it in and out. I like the three channels. Lots of tonal variation in there. I was very interested in the rack mount version of this amp. I was thinking that I could get a nice 6 space short rack and put my power conditioner, Two-Notes live and the JP-2C for an awesome and compact package for my main rig for gigs and recording. The shred mode was nice but very trebly. I realize that is why it is on there though for a certain tone when you are playing a dropped tune setup. I was using a guitar from the store, PRS McCarty guitar with a rosewood neck...hardly the ideal setup for it.

All in all a very nicely designed amp that is really easy to use. Sadly, I don't think it is for me though. I really can't see me selling my XTC to get it. It delivers for me on so many levels when playing live and recording that it would be difficult to replace. I will try it again though and I'll bring one of my guitars and see if my mind changes. 

Really nicely designed amp!


----------



## ddtonfire (Jul 22, 2016)

7-stringers who've picked this up - how do you like it? I'm very seriously considering getting it for shows and studio use. I definitely want to make use of the MIDI with a foot controller and Axe-FX. I'll probably pair it with a 2x12. I'll eventually try one out down at Mesa Hollywood but I wanted to see what your experiences are before I go. It's probably between this and a Mark V 90w combo.


----------



## Drakester (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd think this amp is more focused in what it does and does it better than the Mark V, the V is a 'do-it-all' or 'jack of all trades, master of none' 
The JP-2C is a beastly 3 channel amp with a very good cleans and amazing rhythm and lead channels.

Both are really good though, I'd still go for a JP-2C unless I really needed the versatility of the V. Also the V doesn't has MIDI if it's a dealbreaker to you.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah, the V would be pretty cool, but it sounds like the JP-2C is better for what I want to accomplish, especially if I want to keep a simple setup and control all with a single footswitch. Thank you for the insight!


----------

